# Heroes "Homecoming" OAD 11/20/06 - *spoilers*



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Only 20 minutes to go!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I can't wait!!

Save the cheerleader. Save the world.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Are we sure this is an hour show?!? It seems to only last 20 minutes...then time slows until next monday....maybe hiro has something to do with it


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

In a lot of ways the buildup of "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World" was anticlimactic. 

Though it was nice seeing how the freaks elected Claire as homecoming Queen, and her decking Jessica with one punch.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What a great episode. So sylar has bushy eyebrows and looks kind of like nathan in one square inch of his face.

Sylar is apparently not able to fully heal, since he was limping and all. But he can't sense hero powers. He must have just found daddy-o's list, thus explaining why he didn't know which cheerleader was which but knew how to find most of the people.

Pointless scene at the end. Maybe that was meant to show us what's going to happen in the next episode.

Interesting, though, that we still have yet to deviate from isaac's visions. Right? I don't care if she'd force me to take the trash out or not, eden is kind of sexy in super power mode. Unlike she-hulk.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

dswallow said:


> In a lot of ways the buildup of "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World" was anticlimactic.


+1

First time I have been disappointed in this show.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

ARgh,... this show is too freaking short. Is Claire's friend (Zack I think) gay? He sure seems to be being extra nice to her. 

Peter should be Sylar's most dangerous foe, since he should be able to absorb all his powers. 

Didn't have near enough Hiro! 

Apparently Eden's powers are much stronger than we thought. She totally manipulated Sylar. They got him!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It wasn't anti-climactic. It all fit pretty well. Hiro was stuck in the past and knew he would be, so he told peter to save her. Maybe in an alternate timeline claire did die. Without peter she surely would have, since Eden was hanging back wayyy too far to stop sylar


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Sylar is apparently not able to fully heal, since he was limping and all. But he can't sense hero powers. He must have just found daddy-o's list, thus explaining why he didn't know which cheerleader was which but knew how to find most of the people.


Mohinder (and pixie girl) saw the map in Sylar's place that one time, remember?



> Pointless scene at the end. Maybe that was meant to show us what's going to happen in the next episode.


Which one?



> Interesting, though, that we still have yet to deviate from isaac's visions. Right? I don't care if she'd force me to take the trash out or not, eden is kind of sexy in super power mode. Unlike she-hulk.


Not only would I not care, but I'd surely be very pleased to serve. It seems she has that effect on everyone


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Also, everyone who said the other girl gets killed instead of Claire was apparently right


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

slydog75 said:


> Is Claire's friend (Zack I think) gay? He sure seems to be being extra nice to her.


From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minor_characters_in_Heroes#Zach

Zach is played by Thomas Dekker. He is a high school classmate of Claire Bennet and one of the few people to know of her powers. Zach has a profile on myspace.com, where he notes his sexual orientation as "Not Sure." Some of the cheerleaders heard rumors that Zach had an erection in the boy's locker room, mentioned in "Don't Look Back". On his MySpace page, Zach notes he is Wiccan.[10] In "Genesis", Claire had him make a videotape of her using her abilities. In "Don't Look Back," this tape disappeared, and he promised to look for it. In "One Giant Leap", he continues to encourage Claire to take her powers seriously. Claire expresses that she just wishes to live a normal life. In "Better Halves", Zach tells Claire how special she is. Claire asks if he is flirting with her and Zach replies immediately that he is not. Zach then asks Claire if she plans to come out to her family about her powers. Eventually, Zach finds the tape under his bed in "Nothing to Hide". Strangely, it was not there the first several times he looked in that area. Nevertheless, he brings it to a somewhat relieved Claire. After Claire's little brother Lyle views the tape and locks himself in car, Zach and Claire make attempt to force him out and give it back. Finally, after a heartfelt speech from Claire, Lyle exits the vehicle and gives the tape back.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

choccy said:


> Mohinder (and pixie girl) saw the map in Sylar's place that one time, remember?


Yeah, but I assumed he made the map himself. Apparently not. So what was the point of the "incomplete" map that mohinder found in his dad's place earlier?



> Which one?


The scene with hiro where they showed us what we already knew, that he was at her birthday.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Oh, and so I can get it out of my system early this week, here is how you correctly spell the names of some of the characters on Heroes 

Micah Sanders
*Niki* Sanders
Jessica Sanders
D.L. Hawkins

Ando Masahashi
Hiro Nakamura

Nathan Petrelli
Peter Petrelli

Isaac Mendez (Artist)
Simone Deveaux (Peter/Isaac's woman)

Matt Parkman (cop)

Claire Bennett (Cheerleader)
Mr. Bennett (Claire's father)
Zach (Claire's male friend)
Sandra Bennet (Claire's mom)
Eden McCain (Pixie girl)

Mohinder Suresh
Chandra Suresh (Father Suresh)
Sanjog Iyer (Dream boy)


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

dswallow said:


> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minor_characters_in_Heroes#Zach
> 
> Zach is played by Thomas Dekker. He is a high school classmate of Claire Bennet and one of the few people to know of her powers. Zach has a profile on myspace.com, where he notes his sexual orientation as "Not Sure." Some of the cheerleaders heard rumors that Zach had an erection in the boy's locker room, mentioned in "Don't Look Back". On his MySpace page, Zach notes he is Wiccan.[10] In "Genesis", Claire had him make a videotape of her using her abilities. In "Don't Look Back," this tape disappeared, and he promised to look for it. In "One Giant Leap", he continues to encourage Claire to take her powers seriously. Claire expresses that she just wishes to live a normal life. In "Better Halves", Zach tells Claire how special she is. Claire asks if he is flirting with her and Zach replies immediately that he is not. Zach then asks Claire if she plans to come out to her family about her powers. Eventually, Zach finds the tape under his bed in "Nothing to Hide". Strangely, it was not there the first several times he looked in that area. Nevertheless, he brings it to a somewhat relieved Claire. After Claire's little brother Lyle views the tape and locks himself in car, Zach and Claire make attempt to force him out and give it back. Finally, after a heartfelt speech from Claire, Lyle exits the vehicle and gives the tape back.


So are you, by quoting that, saying that he's relating her and her powers to his being gay? I could see that as a reason he feels a close bond. Makes sense. I'd prefer he not be gay so he can hook up with her though. I like dork gets hot chick scenarios.. 1 guess as to why!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I thought it was a good episode. Cool to see Sylar in action. He just cut the girl's head open without even touching her. Of course, he got the wrong one. Peter too, at first. That was easy to predict the moment they did the whole "Save the cheerleader" bit.

Eden is super sexy and I would let her talk me into anything. She MUST be strong if she can stop Sylar like she did.

I think Claire will vouch for Peter. At least, I hope she is able to. The Niki story line STILL isn't doing it for me. It seems so disconnected from the main story line. 

Showing Hiro 6 months in the past is the setup for next episode. I suspect the WHOLE episode is 100% flashback. I hope it's just one episode, though. I can't sit through a bunch waiting to see what happens next (in present day)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Have I mentioned how much I like this show?



Even when I could see what was coming five minutes early, I still enjoyed the way they played out the storyline. Loved Claire's decking Jackie with one punch, although she probably feels badly about it now that Jackie's been Sylared.

Now I can't wait to see what happens next. What does HRG do about Peter? Why hasn't Hiro returned to the present? Who's going to goof up and let Sylar escape? Does Jessica really nail DL with the sniper rifle? (Somehow I doubt it.) 

And apparently it's another fresh episode next week!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I agree 100% with the comments about how quickly this show flies. I'm still easily confused by a lot of the show, but it moves so fast there's barely a moment to catch your breath.

Agreed on the idea that Peter will be rescued by Claire. She'll come to his aid and vouch for him, but where things go from there is anyone's guess.

Nice that the people behind the show keep the show moving though and keep giving answers as we go. So much better than that show which never seems to find itself   I hope they can keep it going for a long time


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought it was a good episode. Cool to see Sylar in action. He just cut the girl's head open without even touching her.


I think I said something to that effect last week  when he took memory girl's head off in a flash. It wasn't a samari sword or anything then either


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

I find the show lasts longer if you watch it twice


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Does Jessica really nail DL with the sniper rifle? (Somehow I doubt it.)


Well, here's my theory on this.. If he can pass through solid objects, maybe solid objects can pass through him without hurting him. Solid objects... like a bullet.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh that's fairly obvious. Which is why Jessica knew she had to shoot him from such an extreme distance that he wouldn't know it was coming. So the question is, will he realize it in time?

And we also know now that Micah knows about Niki and Jessica, although he doesn't know that Niki does know, too, and asked Jessica for help.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> (Somehow I doubt it.)


More like phase doubt.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

She'll miss.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> Oh that's fairly obvious. Which is why Jessica knew she had to shoot him from such an extreme distance that he wouldn't know it was coming. So the question is, will he realize it in time?


Oh, I doubt they would have invested that much in the character just to blow him off at this early date.

Interesting that they didn't save the cheerleader. Does that mean the world dies?

Maybe it's me, but I think being all tarted up greatly reduces Pixie Girl's sex appeal...


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Are we sure this is an hour show?!? It seems to only last 20 minutes...then time slows until next monday....maybe hiro has something to do with it


Each week I edit the show and remove the commercials and most of the fade out/in effects so I can put as many shows on a DVD as possible. The shows are all approx 42 mins (even when it runs over.. just more commercials).


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

TiVo failed me -- Heroes didn't record tonight! Recording history says its b/c of the 28 day rule....damn you DirecTV!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I don't think Hiro was referring to Jackie when he said, "Save the cheerleader."  Had Peter not intervened, Sylar would've gotten Claire, too.

So is Sylar stealing powers or not? I think he's just killing the "specials." Everything he's done can be chalked up to telekinesis -- although why he didn't just levitate himself slowly to the ground after Peter pushed him off the roof, I can't say.

If you missed tonight's episode on NBC, it'll be on Sci-Fi Channel within the next week.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting that they didn't save the cheerleader. Does that mean the world dies?
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I think being all tarted up greatly reduces Pixie Girl's sex appeal...


It's just you. And they did save THE Cheerleader. Or Peter did anyway.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not sure the other cheerleader is dead.. he didn't actually get her head popped off, and wasn't she still looking around towards the end of that scene? maybe she's pretty messed up, but she "might" still be alive.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

grecorj said:


> TiVo failed me -- Heroes didn't record tonight! Recording history says its b/c of the 28 day rule....damn you DirecTV!


My SA picked it up fine.. more proof DTV sucks 

You can go to NBC.com tomorrow morning and watch it on-line, or wait until it comes on Sci-Fi later this week.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

arcadefreaque said:


> I'm not sure the other cheerleader is dead.. he didn't actually get her head popped off, and wasn't she still looking around towards the end of that scene? maybe she's pretty messed up, but she "might" still be alive.


I definetely got the feeling she was dead. The last I saw her looking around was as she was telling Claire to run.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Note that Masi Oka (Hiro) will be on Conan O'Brien tonight.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

choccy said:


> My SA picked it up fine.. more proof DTV sucks


My DirecTV HR10-250 First-Run Only Season Pass picked it up just fine.


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

So... how did saving the cheerleader save the world?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I don't think Hiro was referring to Jackie when he said, "Save the cheerleader."  Had Peter not intervened, Sylar would've gotten Claire, too.
> 
> So is Sylar stealing powers or not? I think he's just killing the "specials." Everything he's done can be chalked up to telekinesis -- although why he didn't just levitate himself slowly to the ground after Peter pushed him off the roof, I can't say.
> 
> If you missed tonight's episode on NBC, it'll be on Sci-Fi Channel within the next week.


Maybe he tried to levitate up but peter was trying to push down and gravity was the tiebreaker.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

choccy said:


> I think I said something to that effect last week  when he took memory girl's head off in a flash. It wasn't a samari sword or anything then either


I've thought for awhile it was obviously going to be some sort of laser power on Sylar's part. The cuts were too precise and too fast.

Good episode. I agree _a little bit_ with with the anti-climatic aspect... only so far as WE expected a lot more. There was not the expected great convergence of all the Heroes but within the context of the episode, it felt perfectly right.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'd have to agree with the opinion that this was rather anticlimactic. When they kept going on about "save the cheerleader, save the world," I was kind of edge-of-apocalypse thing going on, which didn't happen. Oh, I'm sure that this is just another step towards the eventual edge-of-apocalypse that is to come, but for now it just seems like it all built up to tonight - and nothing really happened.

Probably the most annoying thing about the show, and what may be contributing to the anti-climactic feeling, is the promotions department. They're really what caused the "save the cheerleader, save the world" to be hyped up probably bigger than it should have been... plus then there's the calling out of the dad as "the face of evil" when really that's yet to be determined. I mean, I get that they have to promote the series - but when they're sitting there guessing what will happen, and they (apparently) guess wrong, it's really annoying.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I'd have to agree with the opinion that this was rather anticlimactic. When they kept going on about "save the cheerleader, save the world," I was kind of edge-of-apocalypse thing going on, which didn't happen. Oh, I'm sure that this is just another step towards the eventual edge-of-apocalypse that is to come, but for now it just seems like it all built up to tonight - and nothing really happened.
> 
> Probably the most annoying thing about the show, and what may be contributing to the anti-climactic feeling, is the promotions department. They're really what caused the "save the cheerleader, save the world" to be hyped up probably bigger than it should have been... plus then there's the calling out of the dad as "the face of evil" when really that's yet to be determined. I mean, I get that they have to promote the series - but when they're sitting there guessing what will happen, and they (apparently) guess wrong, it's really annoying.


Intentional mislead there with the 'face of evil' I think. 
I agree about the advertising over-hyping this episode. If you look at it from that perspective, it could be considered anti-climactic. Take that away and it was a great episode.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I'd have to agree with the opinion that this was rather anticlimactic. When they kept going on about "save the cheerleader, save the world,"


That's because it was "Save the Cheerleader*.* Save the World*.*"

They saved the Cheerleader... now they can go save the world 

I'm glad Peter finally figured out his power isn't flight, but to mimic.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

slydog75 said:


> Intentional mislead there with the 'face of evil' I think.


regarding that, in the promo for next week


Spoiler



this time when the promo voiceover says "face of evil", it's Sylar on the screen, not CheerDaddy



Sylar, BTW, looks really familiar. We got a few good looks at his face, and I know I've seen the actor before (in comic roles, I think), and it isn't the actor who was listed as Sylar in the imdb.com page (which I notice doesn't list an actor for Sylar at all anymore, hmmm.....).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The second they showed that the painting said that Peter would die I knew that he would die and then ressurect thanks to having xeroxed Claire's powers.

Sucks that he got arrested. No good deed....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

choccy said:


> Oh, and so I can get it out of my system early this week, here is how you correctly spell the names of some of the characters on Heroes
> 
> *Niki* Sanders
> Jessica Sanders


Shouldn't that be "Jesica Sanders"?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

choccy said:


> That's because it was "Save the Cheerleader*.* Save the World*.*"
> 
> They saved the Cheerleader... now they can go save the world
> 
> I'm glad Peter finally figured out his power isn't flight, but to mimic.


Peter is the one that will lead all of the "good" Heroes to save the world. He's met Claire now, so he's found one. I assume he'll meet Hiro next.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Peter is the one that will lead all of the "good" Heroes to save the world. He's met Claire now, so he's found one. I assume he'll meet Hiro next.


He already met Hiro on the subway.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> He already met Hiro on the subway.


Oh yeah!! DUH!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter has so far intersected with Claire, Isaac Mendez, Hiro Nakamura, Nathan Petrelli (of course)... has he intersected with anyone else?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

busyba said:


> Shouldn't that be "Jesica Sanders"?


No, it's absolutely Jessica. She was credited as that in today's episode "Jessica Sanders - Somewhere in the Nevada Desert".

And, from next week's preview...



Spoiler



That's the way it's spelt on the grave stone



I used to date a Jessica. She hated it when people spelt her name wrong 

BTW, you're welcome


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting that they didn't save the cheerleader.


That's what I'm wondering. We can't be 100% sure that Claire was *the* cheerleader, can we?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

I think the flashes to Claire between "save the cheerleader" and "save the world" were clue enough that's the particular cheerleader they were talking about.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Imagine when all of the Heroes converge on one area and Peter is standing like there gathering all of the abilities. He'd be like Amazo from the Justice League Series...unstoppable (Hey, don't judge me because I watched Justice League!).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

choccy said:


> I think the flashes to Claire between "save the cheerleader" and "save the world" were clue enough that's the particular cheerleader they were talking about.


Just like all the flashes to HRG's face when they say "the face of evil"?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> The second they showed that the painting said that Peter would die I knew that he would die and then ressurect thanks to having xeroxed Claire's powers.
> 
> Sucks that he got arrested. No good deed....


I suppose that's how he meets the cop... they'll read each others minds, et. al....


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I should go look at this, but I know someone here will remember: when Peter was at the trophy case, was the smart girl Hiro is trying to save in one of the pictures? Could she be the cheerleader, and that's why Hiro has not come back?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I should go look at this, but I know someone here will remember: when Peter was at the trophy case, was the smart girl Hiro is trying to save in one of the pictures? Could she be the cheerleader, and that's why Hiro has not come back?


Problem with that is that she's still dead. So he didn't save her, and should have come back realizing that whatever he tried to do, she still dies.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> Sylar, BTW, looks really familiar. We got a few good looks at his face, and I know I've seen the actor before (in comic roles, I think), and it isn't the actor who was listed as Sylar in the imdb.com page (which I notice doesn't list an actor for Sylar at all anymore, hmmm.....).


I just racked my brains for about 5 minutes and paused the good 'ole TiVo to figure out who Sylar is. It then dawned on me where I've seen him before and imdb.com seems to agree with me:

(don't click the link if you don't want to know!)



Spoiler



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0704270/



I remember him from the VH1 show that not a lot of people on here watched (as far as I could tell from the lack of posts to the thread on that show).


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Remember we have a totaly second story arc coming up.

Save the cheerleader.
Save the world.

They are linked by the thought, but saving her right now means she is going to come into it later.

The new picture that Issac painted is a guy thats red in a freakish mannor with white/yellow raws shooting from his hands. Hes flying as well. Is something going to happen to Nathan?

We have the cop and radioactive guy tied to the second arc it seems. Mohinder is coming back to the states, Hiro will pop back into the future. Remember the paintings we have seen showed Hiro and Ando at the high school but it seemed to be all splattered with blood or something.

We've reached the halway point, more to come.

From the end spoilers


Spoiler



Nathan slams into a guard rail at a high rate of speed as if he is planning to.

Niki/Jessica goes to her father and seems pretty pissed. Says "you don't even 
know who this is?"

Peter looks like hes out of jail.

Eden meets the cop

Niki and DL sit by a gravestone that says Jessica Sanders (does she finally kill Jessica or somehow set her at peace?) Maybe Jessica's ability was to merge with others and she did that at her death with her sister?

Hiro is in the past.

A couple flashes of other charaters, and thats all I remember atm.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

so peters power is like rouge's except with the whole "not touching part" i wasn't expecting that though i should've noticed it when he was able to paint.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

atrac said:


> I just racked my brains for about 5 minutes and paused the good 'ole TiVo to figure out who Sylar is. It then dawned on me where I've seen him before and imdb.com seems to agree with me:
> 
> (don't click the link if you don't want to know!)
> 
> ...


yeah he was on 24 !! holla haha


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Probably the most annoying thing about the show, and what may be contributing to the anti-climactic feeling, is the promotions department.


Well, this IS NBC - have they EVER done an honest promo?


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

atrac said:


> I just racked my brains for about 5 minutes and paused the good 'ole TiVo to figure out who Sylar is. It then dawned on me where I've seen him before and imdb.com seems to agree with me:
> 
> (don't click the link if you don't want to know!)
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Just ran in here to post this exact thing after reading it in the EW that came in the mail today (it's in the "Deal Report" section). You're absolutely correct about who plays Sylar. Hey, believe it or not, I did watch the show, lol. A little embarrassing to admit to though.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

cyke93 said:


> so peters power is like rouge's except with the whole "not touching part" i wasn't expecting that though i should've noticed it when he was able to paint.


it also looks like the power lasts for a few more minutes even if the other hero is no longer around him. in one of the scenes, before he got arrested, he was able to put back the dislocated foot even though claire wasnt there.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

another time travel question, how come everyone in the diner is living the past, but Ando is stuck with the present time?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> another time travel question, how come everyone in the diner is living the past, but Ando is stuck with the present time?


uh...what? They're not. The memorial on the wall clearly shows that the waitress is dead. They're not in the past.

Are you referring to the last scene which simply cuts to Hiro and the tagline "Six Months Ago" ?


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

When Sylar was tossing locker doors at Peter. Helooooo, you have his powers dummy.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

lordargent said:


> When Sylar was tossing locker doors at Peter. Helooooo, you have his powers dummy.


Doesn't mean he knows how to use them. It seems to take him a while.

Peter has also met eden.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> another time travel question, how come everyone in the diner is living the past, but Ando is stuck with the present time?


Are you referring to the final scene with Hiro? It cut to 6 months ago when Hiro first appeard (or shortly thereafter) in the diner at Charlie's birthday.

Preview spoilers:


Spoiler



The next episode appears to completely occur 6 months ago. Hiro's jump back 6 months takes us there, and now we'll get the Hiro/Charlie story, as well as back story for some of the other characters.

Also, tv.com lists the title of the next episode as "six months ago."



As for Peter, he may stay in custody for a while, but they don't have much of a case. Even though he's covered in blood, it's all his, or Claire's. He never had any contact with the dead girl (Jackie?). The only way he could have any of her blood on him would be if it splattered Claire and then transferred to him, and that shouldn't be much, if any.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

lordargent said:


> When Sylar was tossing locker doors at Peter. Helooooo, you have his powers dummy.


It also seemed that he may have at least deflected some of the locker doors 'cause it seemed some were coming straight at him pretty hard. Probably as much as he could do under pressure with powers that he hadn't had time yet to explore.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

RickStrobel said:


> That's what I'm wondering. We can't be 100% sure that Claire was *the* cheerleader, can we?


Dude, that's so LOST...
 


jpwoof said:


> it also looks like the power lasts for a few more minutes even if the other hero is no longer around him. in one of the scenes, before he got arrested, he was able to put back the dislocated foot even though claire wasnt there.


if you can recall, in the ep where peter learns he can fly, he drew the pic that predicted he would fly... which was well after he met isaac.

This show is so awesome... I can't wait until they have to show a rerun, and everyone complains!!!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

A few notes.

Don't blame the Heroes people for NBC's misleading promos. I'm not sure they can control them when they say things are the "best episode ever" or whatever they say to try to sell a particular show.

I'm finding something weird happening in my viewing of the show. It's not terribly difficult to kinda sort how things might happen, but i'm totally fine with it.

I thought that Sylar would get the wrong cheerleader right from the get go, but it's because of that whole "I'm the one who rushed into the fire" mini plotline that kinda foreshadowed it. There was no reason to really have any of that, unless this was the end result. But that's cool for me, because it shows they know what they're doing, and everything looks like it's thought out a great deal.

As for Peter didn't save the cheerleader, of course he did. The other cheerleader is inconsequential, and we all know that it's Claire they were talking about.

As for the present time the waitress is still dead. That's correct...she is dead...until she isn't. When Hiro gets back, more than likely everything will be different, and the waitress will be long gone.

And please don't have any kind of extended storyline about Peter being under arrest, I hate plots like that when the audience know's he's innocent, but we have to sit by and watch him being interrogated, or jailed, or whatever...

-smak-


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Was no one else annoyed at how long it took for Sylar to decapitate the cheerleader, after it's already been shown that it only takes him a split second to perform that procedure? It was drawn out for dramatic effect, but it really took me out of the scene.

The plotting on this show is pretty good, but the dialogue is sooo bad. They should hire a dialogue specialist to punch up the scenes. If they did that, and then killed off the kid, this show would be that much better.

If Eden ("these aren't the droids you're looking for") was able to control Sylar so easily, why wasn't she able to get Mohinder to stay? Did she let him go? Or is he selectively immune to other people's powers? ("Selectively" because he met the dream-kid in his dreams.) Or maybe she was unwilling to use 'full-power' on an innocent? Or, perhaps, just because the plot required that he return to India?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> If Eden ("these aren't the droids you're looking for") was able to control Sylar so easily, why wasn't she able to get Mohinder to stay? Did she let him go? Or is he selectively immune to other people's powers? ("Selectively" because he met the dream-kid in his dreams.) Or maybe she was unwilling to use 'full-power' on an innocent? Or, perhaps, just because the plot required that he return to India?


She didn't use her ability on Mohinder, and HRG said so to her face. Why? Perhaps she wanted him to stay (come back) on his own.

As for her and Sylar, if I was HRG and knew it would be that simple, I'd just get Eden to follow Claire, instead of waiting for him in some forest (like, how did she know he would be limping his way through in that particular spot?)


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

lordargent said:


> When Sylar was tossing locker doors at Peter. Helooooo, you have his powers dummy.


But he has to be close to use the "stolen" powers. We do not know how close that is, maybe he was too far away.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

wprager said:



> As for her and Sylar, if I was HRG and knew it would be that simple, I'd just get Eden to follow Claire, instead of waiting for him in some forest (like, how did she know he would be limping his way through in that particular spot?)


That's assuming that Eden was following HRG's orders and not doing this on her own.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

As my son just pointed out to me, Peter should know that he couldn't die that night. He doesn't have the scar yet that future Hiro told him he would have. He could have gotten cut saving Claire and died, but Hiro said scar (meaning healed), not cut.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

wprager said:


> She didn't use her ability on Mohinder, and HRG said so to her face.


He said she could have "tried harder", which I took to mean that she didn't use her power at it's strongest level. But, I guess your reading is more likely...


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

How do we know for certain that the waitress is still dead? Could she be missing instead? That's why there's a memorial for her, she just vanished (presumably with Hiro)?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

No one has mentioned the list that Mohinder's dad had. Come on folks, that was a Tivo moment.

Names that I saw on the list (that we have met):

D.L. Hawkins
Niki Sanders
Hiro Nakamura
Nathan Petrelli
Issac Mendez
Matt Parkman

Names we did not see:

Clair Bennet (although at the very bottom, I saw a place of Midland, TX)
Charlie
Peter
Micah

The were also a a lot more on the list that we did not see.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Peter's arrest is an obvious way to bring in the cop and FBI agent... after all, they think they've captured Sylar himself!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

TheDewAddict said:


> How do we know for certain that the waitress is still dead? Could she be missing instead? That's why there's a memorial for her, she just vanished (presumably with Hiro)?


I was thinking that we don't know for sure she's dead, as well. Even if the town thinks she died, with Hiro's abilities he could easily make it seem like she died when she really didn't. For example, a fire or something. They wouldn't find a body but everyone would "know" there's no way she could have escaped alive.

We won't know how (un)likely this is until we find out what actually happened to her. But I personally wouldn't write her off just yet.


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

I know that this episode may not have hit all of the expectations of the viewers, but I am really enjoying the progress of the show. Yes, the "mistaken Identity" was clearly laid out (and predictable), but it moved the overall plot nicely. I can't wait for next week. I am a HUGE fan of this show, and for once, I don't have to worry about a new show that I like being cancelled! (at least for a little while...)

By the way, how many cups of Java do you think that Ando ended up drinking?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Peter's arrest is an obvious way to bring in the cop and FBI agent... after all, they think they've captured Sylar himself!


Yup, I, unlike a poster above, am hoping for a long arrest so he can read the mind reader's thoughts and then realize that nuclear man is going to blow up real good.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I was disappointed slightly that this episode did not live up to expectations. As others have said, that is because of the promos. The promos said that all the heroes would converge to save the cheerleader. So I was a little disappointed that only Sylar(which was expected) and Peter were there. I kept expecting more Heroes to show up.

I guess I need to just stop watching the promos and previews for the next week.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I paused it too, it was interesting to see the other names. It will be interesting to go back and look at this list later and see how many of these currently-unknown people we've met.



RBlount said:


> (although at the very bottom, I saw a place of Midland, TX)


That was probably Charlie, the waitress. Ando said to Peter on the phone that he was in Midland, TX.

Loving this show still. Can't wait for next week. I agree, the dialogue could use some work, but overall the show is great.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That one cheerleader lost out on being Homecoming Queen, got punched in the face and was partially decapitated. Not one of her better days.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> That one cheerleader lost out on being Homecoming Queen, got punched in the face and was partially decapitated. Not one of her better days.


I guess that is what happens whey you try to be somebody you are not.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

slydog75 said:


> ARgh,... this show is too freaking short. Is Claire's friend (Zack I think) gay? He sure seems to be being extra nice to her.


I thought we were supposed to assume he was gay from the first episode. I did.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> So is Sylar stealing powers or not? I think he's just killing the "specials." Everything he's done can be chalked up to telekinesis -- although why he didn't just levitate himself slowly to the ground after Peter pushed him off the roof, I can't say.


Perhaps Peter was using telekinesis to throw themselves to the ground...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Squeege96 said:


> I know that this episode may not have hit all of the expectations of the viewers, but I am really enjoying the progress of the show. Yes, the "mistaken Identity" was clearly laid out (and predictable), but it moved the overall plot nicely. I can't wait for next week. I am a HUGE fan of this show, and for once, I don't have to worry about a new show that I like being cancelled! (at least for a little while...)
> 
> By the way, how many cups of Java do you think that Ando ended up drinking?


Ando is hosed btw... He's going to think that the waitress is dead because he saw the body being rolled out in a body bag. So did everyone else there (the other wait staff, customers, etc. And, Peter was there (at The Burnt Toast diner)after the girl had died and interacted with Ando.

This whole time-line thing is getting dangerous... Very similar to Star Trek post-shark jumping...

You can only use time travel so many times before massive gaping holes appear in the plot/story/reality...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

btw, gotta give myself props for calling this one out - last episode when Micah was talking to Jessica, he realized it was the other personality of his mom, someone he'd 'met' before.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4555206&highlight=jessica#post4555206



meantime, i'm curious to see if Peter meets cop and fbi lady, and as Doug said, they sit there reading each other's thoughts. That'd be kinda cool.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> I thought we were supposed to assume he was gay from the first episode. I did.


I did too, but he sure seems to be taking a liking to Claire. More than just friends. But as Doug was pointing out this may be just because he equates her accepting her powers to him accepting himself as being gay.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

While it was peter who fended off sylar, eden and haitian guy "whose name I forgot" were there too.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

milo99 said:


> btw, gotta give myself props for calling this one out - last episode when Micah was talking to Jessica, he realized it was the other personality of his mom, someone he'd 'met' before.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4555206&highlight=jessica#post4555206
> 
> ...


Cop shouldn't be around at all... remember he's on a month suspension for decking his Lt. But, because it's actually Sylar they think they have, they may bring him in anyways...


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Hound said:


> Remember we have a totaly second story arc coming up.
> 
> Save the cheerleader.
> Save the world.
> ...





Spoiler



Keep in mind that the next episode is titled "Six Months Ago". They'll probably mix Hiro's story up with backstory for all of the characters Here's now I see that scene breakdown:

The car accident that put Nathan's wife in the wheelchair.

Jessica is confronting the person who created her, likely Niki was abused in some way and that created the Jessica personality. MPD usually has some traumatic event as a catalyst

Peter was not in jail six months ago 

There's a lot of possibilities for Eden/Matt. It's likely the first time HRG sent her to meet him.

The grave scene is interesting. My working theory is is that Jessica was Niki's twin and died while they were children. The headstone indicated a date of death in, I think 1987 and date of birth in 1976, so Jessica was 11 when she died.

We'll find out what happens with Hiro when he jumped back and why he was not able to same Charlie's life.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> +1
> 
> First time I have been disappointed in this show.


Sadly, +1

KD


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

slydog75 said:


> I did too, but he sure seems to be taking a liking to Claire. More than just friends. But as Doug was pointing out this may be just because he equates her accepting her powers to him accepting himself as being gay.


I never thought anything of it until snotty cheerleader said something.

I just figured the guy liked Claire. I mean, why not?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

+1 to the disappointed comments. Sure, it was a good episode..but dang it I wanted MORE, based on the previews. When Sylar and Peter went over the side and crashed into the ground, I knew the climactic battle had become anti-climactic.

This is not the kind of disappointment I get from "Lost" on a weekly basis, however, just a little bit of a let down.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Unfortunately this was the first and last episode of this show that I'll watch. Granted, I didn't bring much to the table, but who couldn't figure out exactly how Peter wouldn't die? DUH... they even set it up verbally at the restaurant. Totally anticlimatic: for all they'd built up the cheerleader thing, I was much more interested in the soccer ball kid scenes.

How long does Peter retain "absorbed" powers?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> it also looks like the power lasts for a few more minutes even if the other hero is no longer around him. in one of the scenes, before he got arrested, he was able to put back the dislocated foot even though claire wasnt there.


Yep. That's how I theorized that Peter was able to float out of bed that one time ( we didn't see it, he told Nathan about it when he was trying to convince Nathan he could fly.) Since Nathan wasn't likely in his bedroom at the time I suggested that he 'absorbs' power from others and then 'uses it up' at a later time. This episode pretty much proves that. What we don't know is how long this effect lasts and what causes it to wear off.. is it simply a matter of time, or does he have to use the power, or both? maybe they'll answer that eventually. Maybe they won't so they can change the way this works as it fits the story later.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the next episode is titled "Six Months Ago". They'll probably mix Hiro's story up with backstory for all of the characters Here's now I see that scene breakdown:


And a big one:


Spoiler



Chandra's adventures in America.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

What I *think* happened with Jackie and Sylar is he was right in the middle of the kill (maybe he just wanted to torture this particular one for some reason, which is why he didn't do it fast) and then he saw Claire get up and start healing and realized he had the wrong cheerleader. But when Mr. Bennett was looking at Jackie, the top of her head is still in tact. But Mr. Bennett wasn't in any hurry to get someone to Jackie's aid, so I guess we're to assume she did die.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I never thought anything of it until snotty cheerleader said something.
> 
> I just figured the guy liked Claire. I mean, why not?


Maybe some people want him to be gay, but I certainly don't see that. To me, he seems like a typical teenager who likes the girl but is too awkward to do anything about it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I never thought Zach was gay. I just figured he was a Xander. Maybe Claire has a secondary power and will turn Zach straight.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

martinp13 said:


> How long does Peter retain "absorbed" powers?


Until he uses them. When he was with Isaac the first time, it was the next day when he drew the stick figures of him floating. So it seems to last indefinately until he uses the power. Which is why he was still able to heal after Claire ran for help.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

choccy said:


> Maybe some people want him to be gay, but I certainly don't see that. To me, he seems like a typical teenager who likes the girl but is too awkward to do anything about it.


Yeah.. That's how I took it.

And yes, I agree that it seems that sometime people think EVERYONE is gay. AS you say, probably wishful thinking.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe Claire has a secondary power and will turn Zach straight.


She could practice that power on me...I mean if I was in high school 

-murray


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Until he uses them. When he was with Isaac the first time, it was the next day when he drew the stick figures of him floating. So it seems to last indefinately until he uses the power. Which is why he was still able to heal after Claire ran for help.


Not so fast. He drew a stick figure picture of him floating, but that's nothing compared to what he painted while he was with Issac. This suggests one of two things. Either a) he didn't yet have the full abilities of Issac because he only just met him and was still learning how to use them (although, he used Claire's abilities pretty quickly!) or b) since he had not been with Isaac since the day before, Isaac's ability within Peter had mostly worn off.. leaving him with only the ability to draw stick figures instead of marvelous works of art.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> I don't think Hiro was referring to Jackie when he said, "Save the cheerleader."  Had Peter not intervened, Sylar would've gotten Claire, too.
> 
> So is Sylar stealing powers or not? I think he's just killing the "specials." Everything he's done can be chalked up to telekinesis -- although why he didn't just levitate himself slowly to the ground after Peter pushed him off the roof, I can't say.
> 
> If you missed tonight's episode on NBC, it'll be on Sci-Fi Channel within the next week.


I don't think Sylar could do much in close proximity to Peter: I think Peter steals powers, not just mimicks them.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I wasn't disappointed in this episode at all. I learned a long time ago not to take NBC's promos at face value, and expected nothing more than what happened in this episode. The saving of the cheerleader leads to the saving of the world. I didn't expect both to happen in the same episode. And I didn't really expect that all of the heroes would converge to be at Homecoming at the same time, as it would have taken a lot of storytelling (more than an hour's worth) to get them all there all of a sudden and believably.

I took it that the other cheerleader is dead and that her head is completely off, just because the pose she was in while lying on the floor looked like the picture Peter drew when he was channeling Isaac, and in that painting her head was off if I remember correctly. I assumed we didn't see it here simply because it would have been too graphic.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I don't think Sylar could do much in close proximity to Peter: I think Peter steals powers, not just mimicks them.


Well, he was with Claire and when Sylar smashed her against a wall she was still able to heal herself. So Peter didn't steal Claire's power.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

And Nathan was able to fly to catch Peter.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Yet another great hour (or 42 minutes  ) of television!! I'm glad I decided to check this show out this fall. Now I'm trying to get some folks at work to hop on the bandwagon as well.

I think it was only anti-climactic in the sense that the advertising hype for the last month has been, "Save the cheerleader. Save the world." In the context of the actual show, that was only mentioned once or twice -- and in a much more matter-of-fact way than the booming promo voice... "Peter believes if he saves the cheerleader, he'll save the world..."


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I don't think Sylar could do much in close proximity to Peter: I think Peter steals powers, not just mimicks them.


Really? What would lead you to believe that? I have not seen even a small iota of evidence to suggest that he steals powers. Definitely a mimic. As others have pointed out Nathan was able to catch him by flying, and Claire was able to heal, although she did heal before they met up for the second time. Also, Hiro was able to move through time while he was there. The only thing I can think of that would lead you to that conclusion would be Isaac's insistance that he couldn't paint if he wasn't high. But it was because he was sober, not because Peter stole his powers.


----------



## BlueDuke (Jun 2, 2002)

crowfan said:


> And Nathan was able to fly to catch Peter.


Until he caught him, at which point they both fell.

Edited to add: I don't think Philosofy was suggesting that they are "permanently" stolen. I think everything we've seen so far is consistent with the idea that proximity to Peter temporarily interferes with their powers and transfers some limited version to him. (Not saying I think this is where the series is going, but I don't think there are any inconsistencies).

Unless I'm misremembering things:
Nathan fell after catching Peter.
Hiro walked (!) up to Peter on the subway. After the conversation he walked away.
Claire had already healed herself before running into Peter.
Isaac never painted while Peter was around.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

OK weird question. But is part of NBC saving money to use the same locations at the same time? They used the Monticetto casino set and now the roadside diner was the same one they used in Studio 60 the week before.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mwhip said:


> OK weird question. But is part of NBC saving money to use the same locations at the same time? They used the Monticetto casino set and now the roadside diner was the same one they used in Studio 60 the week before.


It could be. NBC IS trying to save money. Didn't they just can a bunch of people?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

BlueDuke said:


> Until he caught him, at which point they both fell.


Yes, but as we've discussed every single week since that happened, Nathan doesn't have super human strength, and ability to fly or not, you just can't expect a regular guy to carry 160lbs of squirming person using only one hand. Peter was too heavy for Nathan's one hand.

Besides, Nathan wasn't injured, so he flew/floated to the ground unharmed. Also, Peter was out of the hospital that day, so he didn't fall more than a few (less than 6 I'd say) feet anyway. Nathan made up the story about Peter falling. If anything, Nathan dropped Peter the last couple of feet in an attempt to back up his story that they didn't fly.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

-1 on the disapointment comments

Was it "anti-climatic", sure... but haven't we learned from years of watching TV... to not by into the hype that much.. 

I might have to start treating this show like I do 24.
Que up two or three episodes, and watch a full night.... these hours go by so stinking fast.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Sylar was covered in the other cheerleaders blood. Peter could have some of that blood on him from when they ended up on top of eachother after the fall.

I look forward to a full conversation via mind reading.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I liked it. I didn't see any promos and therefore had no expectations. In fact, I didn't even know that this would be the week when they saved the cheerleader, and I certainly didn't expect that the save the world part would happen at the same time.

Now I'm looking forward to seeing how they incorporate the Niki, D.L., Micah storyline, and the Parkman/FBI Chick storyline into the rest of the heroes.

And didn't Nathan (politician brother) look especially evil at the beginning when he threw paint on the painting? I really got a vibe of him being on the wrong side when it comes down to it.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

> I really got a vibe of him being on the wrong side when it comes down to it.


What do you expect...he's a politician


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mwhip said:


> and now the roadside diner was the same one they used in Studio 60 the week before.


It was? From the same angles? I didn't even notice. I assume you mean the diner where Hiro's buddy's waiting for him?


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> It was? From the same angles? I didn't even notice. I assume you mean the diner where Hiro's buddy's waiting for him?


Was it that one or the one where Micha and DL were stopped? (I didn't notice either)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> It was? From the same angles? I didn't even notice. I assume you mean the diner where Hiro's buddy's waiting for him?


No the one in Nevada with DL. You could tell because the white sign it was kind of distinct.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Wow, the promos for this show are a joke. :down:

Pretty good episode, but I missed Hiro. I thought Nathan showed signs of being a villain in the paint scene.

The Mohinder storyline is getting really lame. A significant portion of this episode was Mohinder's story and no one here is even talking about it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mwhip said:


> No the one in Nevada with DL. You could tell because the white sign it was kind of distinct.


I thought they were supposed to be in Utah at that point.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought they were supposed to be in Utah at that point.


Highway 12 in Utah.

phox


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> I thought Nathan showed signs of being a villain in the paint scene.


He's a politician trying to get elected to a high office. Everything he is doing is to keep Peter and his "antics" out of the news. He thinks it will harm is chances. I don't think Nathan himself is connected into the the evil that Sylar is.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I have to say that I'm continuously surprised by the amount of gore in this show! It's not a deal-breaker for me by any means, but still a bit jarring.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

So, Isaac hasn't painted anything for HRG yet, right? Maybe there's a possibility that he has to be in a specific location (his studio, New York, etc) to paint the future.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

RickStrobel said:


> So, Isaac hasn't painted anything for HRG yet, right? Maybe there's a possibility that he has to be in a specific location (his studio, New York, etc) to paint the future.


he painted something. HRG told pixie girl to get him to paint another painting.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Isaac did paint something, but HRG thought it was useless. It was the red flamey figure. I think it was radioactive man.


----------



## thedudeabides (Aug 7, 2003)

RickStrobel said:


> So, Isaac hasn't painted anything for HRG yet, right? Maybe there's a possibility that he has to be in a specific location (his studio, New York, etc) to paint the future.


He painted one picture. It looks like a guy on fire (kinda like the human torch). HRG was disappointed that it didn't reveal any new info on Claire. He asked Eden to get Isaac to paint another one, and she refused.


----------



## thedudeabides (Aug 7, 2003)

Does anyone have a screen capture of Isaac's painting showing the cheerleader with her head split open? Just wondering if we saw that same scene last night, as we did with the other paintings.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

After Eden refused, HRG showed her pictures of what Sylar does to people, and would do to Claire, and the first picture was a picture of Charlie. I didn't recognize the others.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I just be completely out of it, but until Peter explained his powers, I didn't know what his powers were...

I'm sure it's been mentioned in the threads, but I guess I haven't been thorough on my thread reviews...

I wonder if the writers made it explicit to explain why he was able to heal after the fall... As soon as he explained his powers, it was obvious that he wouldn't die...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> She didn't use her ability on Mohinder, and HRG said so to her face. Why? Perhaps she wanted him to stay (come back) on his own.


It's possible she did use her power. The last thing she said to him was "you _will_ come back" or something like that. Her phrasing was specific; it didn't prevent him from leaving, but it would ensure that he would return.



Mikkel_Knight said:


> Cop shouldn't be around at all... remember he's on a month suspension for decking his Lt. But, because it's actually Sylar they think they have, they may bring him in anyways...


FBI chick won't care. She's shown that she's willing to ignore the rules in her quest to catch the white wha--er, Sylar.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Cragmyre said:


> After Eden refused, HRG showed her pictures of what Sylar does to people, and would do to Claire, and the first picture was a picture of Charlie. I didn't recognize the others.


The last 2 episodes all played roughly in the same 24 hours. HRG already had access to a pic of Charlie, which suggests that this could already be an alternate timeline where Charlie died earlier, giving HRG more time to get pictures.

I suspect we'll find out in the next episode how Charlie died despite Hiro going back in time, since the memorial wall and Ando's conversation at the diner implied she was already for several weeks.

Also if Zach were gay, what happens when Peter stands next to him? Is gayness is a super power?


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Anyone else think that Hiro is having a bit of trouble with his space-time jumping. When Ando saw Hiro's picture and asked the waitress about him she said he disappeared months ago. So it seems that Hiro arrived too early to prevent Charlie from going to work that day. Disappearing before those six months were up indicates he probably tried to be a little more accurate to the day of Charlie's death. Right now he could be anywhere in time.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Is gayness is a super power?


I'm SUPER! Thanks for asking!


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

RickStrobel said:


> When Ando saw Hiro's picture and asked the waitress about him she said he disappeared months ago.


I seem to recall her saying "He popped out of here a couple weeks ago", but your main point still stands.

-murray


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

jschuur said:


> Also if Zach were gay, what happens when Peter stands next to him? Is gayness is a super power?


I actually kind of think Zach was manipulating Claire. That being the reason for the sudden change in attitude. Like maybe he's working for Sylar, or some other evil person trying to track down the Heroe's. Either that, or the writers needed a plot device to get Claire out of the house and made a sudden reach with the Zach character.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

stiffi said:


> I actually kind of think Zach was manipulating Claire. That being the reason for the sudden change in attitude. Like maybe he's working for Sylar, or some other evil person trying to track down the Heroe's. Either that, or the writers needed a plot device to get Claire out of the house and made a sudden reach with the Zach character.


Where was Zach during the Sylar attack? I dont recall seeing Zach during the second half of the show.

Have we ever seen Sylar and Zach at the same time?? Coincidence...I think not 



-murray


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

jking said:


> I took it that the other cheerleader is dead and that her head is completely off, just because the pose she was in while lying on the floor looked like the picture Peter drew when he was channeling Isaac, and in that painting her head was off if I remember correctly. I assumed we didn't see it here simply because it would have been too graphic.


If there's no way the heroes can prevent the things which have been prophesied in paintings from happening, then there's really no hope for saving the world in the long run.

I take it that Peter interfered with the prophesy and the cheerleader didn't end up with the top of her head cut off.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

murrays said:


> Where was Zach during the Sylar attack? I dont recall seeing Zach during the second half of the show.
> 
> Have we ever seen Sylar and Zach at the same time?? Coincidence...I think not
> 
> ...


Yeah, until we saw his face. I thought Zach might actually BE Sylar. Cleary he's not, but maybe an accomplice!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

RickStrobel said:


> Anyone else think that Hiro is having a bit of trouble with his space-time jumping. When Ando saw Hiro's picture and asked the waitress about him she said he disappeared months ago. So it seems that Hiro arrived too early to prevent Charlie from going to work that day. Disappearing before those six months were up indicates he probably tried to be a little more accurate to the day of Charlie's death. Right now he could be anywhere in time.


It has been made clear he has poor control of his time travel. From the first time when he jumped ahead to the Dday...

and he said he was going to go back one day to stop Charlie... but he obviously jumped back to 6 months ago, as shown at the end of last nights episode and from the picture with hiro and charlie on her birthday.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

thedudeabides said:


> Does anyone have a screen capture of Isaac's painting showing the cheerleader with her head split open? Just wondering if we saw that same scene last night, as we did with the other paintings.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

murrays said:


> Where was Zach during the Sylar attack? I dont recall seeing Zach during the second half of the show.
> 
> Have we ever seen Sylar and Zach at the same time?? Coincidence...I think not
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if the first question was serious or not, but just in case...

The Sylar attack took place in the girls' locker room. Assumably, Zach went on to watch the game from the stands while Claire changed in the locker room with the other cheerleaders. They would then probably enter the field through a different entrance than the fans.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I caught Masi Oka on Conan last night. He's a pretty funny guy. Conan also sprang this from his past on Oka. He's in the back row on the left.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

Here are my thoughts, in no particular order:

I agree with previous posters that it was odd for Sylar to be taking so long with Jackie, when we saw him almost instantaneously remove Charlie's skull. In the real world, head trauma is very serious, and there's also a lot of blood flow in the head, meaning lots of blood loss for Jackie. Therefore, between these factors, IMHO it'd be pretty cheap of the show to allow Jackie to survive, given the nature of her injuries. Of course, they've been cheap that way before....

Humorous speculation: Should Matt Parkman and Peter Petrelli meet, would their mutual mind-reading result in a feedback loop, like when you put a microphone too close to a speaker to which the microphone is connected?

I agree with a couple of earlier posters that Isaac's latest painting may well be radioactive guy "going nuclear" in New York.

A couple more points relate to the scenes from next week....



Spoiler



There was a brief shot of Hiro and Charlie with what looked like a Greyhound Bus Line logo in the background, on what looked like a bus. Therefore, I speculate that Hiro tells Charlie about his mission and she, perhaps because of information we don't yet possess, convinces him to get to New York immediately (via the bus), despite the fact that she might die as a result.

I was struck by the fact that they showed a flash of a gravestone with the name Jessica Sanders on it, with DL and Niki apparently visiting it. I suspect that the name is what caused DL to decide to turn around and go meet Niki; he knows something about Jessica that's important. This also potentially broadens the scope of Niki's power, or casts it in some other light. Perhaps she's channelling her dead sister, or has been hosting both of their consciousnesses for years. The question then becomes whether she can do this with others -- could she channel George Washington (with superpowers?), for instance? Could she (perhaps temporarily) host a consciousness of somebody who's been badly injured, giving that person a voice? Might she be able to learn to _project_ her consciousness into another body? Any of these possibilities would make her power much more interesting than dissociative identity disorder, even with super-strength thrown in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

srs5694 said:


> I agree with previous posters that it was odd for Sylar to be taking so long with Jackie, when we saw him almost instantaneously remove Charlie's skull.


I suppose that it's possible the fact that Charlie was taken unawares and Jackie was stuggling might be a factor.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ehh... It was all for pure dramatic effect, I think. They wanted us to really see Sylar in action. Much more so than we have in the past.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> I just be completely out of it, but until Peter explained his powers, I didn't know what his powers were...
> 
> I'm sure it's been mentioned in the threads, but I guess I haven't been thorough on my thread reviews...
> 
> I wonder if the writers made it explicit to explain why he was able to heal after the fall... As soon as he explained his powers, it was obvious that he wouldn't die...


Yes, it has been discussed in these threads quite a lot. But not only that, Peter tried to explain it himself to Mohinder in the subway senquence before he was visited by future Hiro. Peter had told Mohinder that he can do things but only when he's around certain people...flying only when he's with his brother, being able to draw the future after seeing Isaac. That's why they were going back to see Isaac.

Also, I think Nathan destroying the painting has more to do with him protecting his brother than him being evil. He was looking at a picture of his brother laying dead on the floor and didn't want that to come true.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Royster said:


> If there's no way the heroes can prevent the things which have been prophesied in paintings from happening, then there's really no hope for saving the world in the long run.
> 
> I take it that Peter interfered with the prophesy and the cheerleader didn't end up with the top of her head cut off.


It wasn't Peter who stopped Syler's attack on the other cheerleader, it was Claire. When Syler noticed that she was healing, he stopped his attack on the other girl and went after Claire.

I wasn't saying the paintings can't be changed. I just noticed that the way the cheerleader was lying last night was similar to the picture that had previously been painted, enough so that I thought it was the image that had been "seen" by Peter when he was channeling Isaac... and in that image she had the top of her head off. I agree that the paintings don't have to come true, but we have seen lots of them come true, so why couldn't the one last night be one of them?


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

slydog75 said:


> I did too, but he sure seems to be taking a liking to Claire. More than just friends. But as Doug was pointing out this may be just because he equates her accepting her powers to him accepting himself as being gay.


maybe he's just using that "Gay" thing to get closer to claire haha


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jschuur said:


> The last 2 episodes all played roughly in the same 24 hours. HRG already had access to a pic of Charlie, which suggests that this could already be an alternate timeline where Charlie died earlier, giving HRG more time to get pictures.


Except it's not that unbelievable considering that Midland, where the cafe is, and Odessa, where Claire lives, are right next door to each other.


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Also, I think Nathan destroying the painting has more to do with him protecting his brother than him being evil. He was looking at a picture of his brother laying dead on the floor and didn't want that to come true.


I completely agree. I think Nathan looks at his brother as delusional, and by destroying the painting he would be keeping Peter out of trouble. The funny thing is, Nathan had to embed himself even further with Leiderman (sp?) in order to get the painting, and then he just destroyed it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> It's possible she did use her power. The last thing she said to him was "you _will_ come back" or something like that. Her phrasing was specific; it didn't prevent him from leaving, but it would ensure that he would return.


She did use her power initially when he said he was leaving (the kiss), and caused him to stay longer. But then she realized that he might be more valuable if he left and came back on his own, and she said as much to HRG when they were discussing it on the phone.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I just wanted to point out that Anders asking the waitress about the Hiro/Charlie picture, and her telling him that "He popped out of here a couple weeks ago", proves that Hiro's journey back 6 months has already changed things in the present.

In the old timeline, she wouldn't know who Hiro was.

But, since she knows about Hiro being in town from 6 months to a few weeks ago, BUT they're still grieving for Charlie, maybe his visit to the past didn't go so well.

And i'm assuming that HRG is on the same timeline as everybody else, because Peter talked to Anders right before homecoming, and HRG showed Eden pictures of dead Charlie soon before he left for the school.

So my guess is Hiro failed in his mission to save Charlie.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

And again about the Save The Cheerleader thing. Didn't we first hear this from future Hiro, and future Hiro was looking at the whole timeline from beginning to end, and seeing that at point A saving the cheerleader saves the world at point M.

I don't think anybody should have really expected for the world to be saved in a November episode of a season that ends in May, no matter what the promos inferred.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smak said:


> I just wanted to point out that *Anders* asking the waitress about the Hiro/Charlie picture, and her telling him that "He popped out of here a couple weeks ago", proves that Hiro's journey back 6 months has already changed things in the present.
> 
> In the old timeline, she wouldn't know who Hiro was.
> 
> ...


smak, meet choccy.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> He's a politician trying to get elected to a high office. Everything he is doing is to keep Peter and his "antics" out of the news. He thinks it will harm is chances. I don't think Nathan himself is connected into the the evil that Sylar is.


I agree. I just meant that Nathan was acting kind of comic book villain in that scene. At this point, I could see him going either way. The dark side is strong.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

smak said:


> I don't think anybody should have really expected for the world to be saved in a November episode of a season that ends in May, no matter what the promos inferred.


And I don't think anybody was expecting it either. But we've been beaten over the head with "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World" for many episodes; not from the beginning of the show, just for a number of episodes, and then THIS episode was identified as something special or extra-important. It wasn't. It wasn't anything anymore special than any episode leading up to this point. For the hype, it was completely and utterly disappointing. As an episode of the series, it was at least as good as any other. But it wasn't extolled as just another episode of the series.

What NBC did was destroy a high, building satisfaction with the series among a large number of viewers by their reckless and ignorant promotion of this episode and the whole "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World" phraseology. It was unnecessary and pretty much par for the course among television networks, unfortunately.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

srs5694 said:


> Humorous speculation: Should Matt Parkman and Peter Petrelli meet, would their mutual mind-reading result in a feedback loop, like when you put a microphone too close to a speaker to which the microphone is connected?
> 
> I agree with a couple of earlier posters that Isaac's latest painting may well be radioactive guy "going nuclear" in New York.


Hmm.. those two comments got me thinking. If Pete were standing too close to radioactive guy, then we're have 2 radioactive guys in close proximity. I think we should keep them two of them from getting into the same elevator.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

dswallow said:


> And I don't think anybody was expecting it either. But we've been beaten over the head with "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World" for many episodes; not from the beginning of the show, just for a number of episodes, and then THIS episode was identified as something special or extra-important. It wasn't. It wasn't anything anymore special than any episode leading up to this point. For the hype, it was completely and utterly disappointing. As an episode of the series, it was at least as good as any other. But it wasn't extolled as just another episode of the series.
> 
> What NBC did was destroy a high, building satisfaction with the series among a large number of viewers by their reckless and ignorant promotion of this episode and the whole "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World" phraseology. It was unnecessary and pretty much par for the course among television networks, unfortunately.


If NBC is overhyping, who can blame them? But we're supposed to be smarter, with all of our high tech TiVo time shifting machines. We can ignore the hype. You, and anyone else who agrees, have no one to blame but yourselves. If you don't watch the previews, and ignore everything else said during commercials and promotions we don't need to watch, then this was a perfectly good episode.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Interesting, though, that we still have yet to deviate from isaac's visions. Right?


Hmm. What about the pictures of Ando and Hiro "saving" the cheerleader. I put in quotes, because perhaps they were pictures of them arriving during the aftermath.



martinp13 said:


> How long does Peter retain "absorbed" powers?


I wondered the same thing. I expected him to go to fix his foot after Claire left, and simply hurt himself worse.



choccy said:


> Maybe some people want him to be gay, but I certainly don't see that. To me, he seems like a typical teenager who likes the girl but is too awkward to do anything about it.


No. He's definitely gay. That's what the scene in the bedroom was meant to tell us when he said he was "happy with who he was".

From TVSquad, sourced through Kristin at E! Online: "...Also, speaking of Claire, her buddy Zach is gay, and he'll be coming out of the closet over the course of the season."

And before anyone gets up in arms over a "spoiler", I think it was obviously put out there last night, even if it was evident previously. I doubt anyone is going to watch a later episode and be amazed that he really is gay.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I love this show and can't wait for the next episode.

There were some technical issues at my end though but it must be just me or my area since no one else mentioned this. I'm not using the Tivo for this show but the Bright House DVR since it is in HD. The first ten minutes of the show had a weird echoing sound and the picture was smaller and centered in my screen even though logos and graphics appeared at the far edges.

10 minutes into the show it expanded to full screen and the sound was normal. Then another ten minutes later it shrunk and sound got weird for a couple of minutes. The rest of the show went back to normal.

Maybe just a problem with the local affiliate's broadcast here in Orlando, Florida?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

smak said:


> I just wanted to point out that *Anders* asking the waitress ...
> -smak-


I take it you're a big BSG fan


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

The only thing i dont like is the whole hiro's powering. time travel is always tricky and creates so many paradoxes, and loopholes. i wish his power could've been that of piper in charmed, which is to freeze time, instead of being able to move to the past/future


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cyke93 said:


> The only thing i dont like is the whole hiro's powering. time travel is always tricky and creates so many paradoxes, and loopholes. i wish his power could've been that of piper in charmed, which is to freeze time, instead of being able to move to the past/future


I guess regeneration of body parts no matter their condition (or how much of them were left behind) has no loopholes or paradoxes...?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BLeonard said:


> I love this show and can't wait for the next episode.
> 
> There were some technical issues at my end though but it must be just me or my area since no one else mentioned this. I'm not using the Tivo for this show but the Bright House DVR since it is in HD. The first ten minutes of the show had a weird echoing sound and the picture was smaller and centered in my screen even though logos and graphics appeared at the far edges.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your TV has some sort of superpower. The power to annoy its owner? Don't let Peter near it!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Has anyone read the online comic for this week? I believe it shows the painting the Isaac painted for HRG. There's a picture of a person that looks red or is surrounded by flames or something...but



Spoiler



The person in that particular painting looks like a woman.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

BLeonard said:


> I love this show and can't wait for the next episode.
> 
> There were some technical issues at my end though but it must be just me or my area since no one else mentioned this. I'm not using the Tivo for this show but the Bright House DVR since it is in HD. The first ten minutes of the show had a weird echoing sound and the picture was smaller and centered in my screen even though logos and graphics appeared at the far edges.
> 
> ...


Every week someone complains about the HD broadcast, so it's not uncommon for NBC or an affiliate to screw it up. I watch it in SD over DTV even though I have HD OTA available because I'd rather not have these issues.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm surprised to see a debate on if Zach is gay or not. I felt like it was pretty straight forward that he is gay. I am interested to see opinions to the contrary though...I didn't think of it any other way until reading this thread.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

atrac said:


> I'm surprised to see a debate on if Zach is gay or not. I felt like it was pretty straight forward that he is gay. I am interested to see opinions to the contrary though...I didn't think of it any other way until reading this thread.


I doubt it was even a question in my mind by the fifth word out of his mouth the first time we saw him on screen... whoever's writing his part is doing it very well. And that silly "introduce a gun in the first act and you know it'll be used by the third" (or whatever) rule holds true here... the associated marketing such as Zach's MySpace page wouldn't identify his sexual orientation as undecided and there wouldn't be so many clues dropped in the show itself if it wasn't going in that direction.

Now I wish it was Peter who was getting this treatment though. But then I've got a thing for Milo...


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

I guess my gaydar just isn't very good, Zach just seemed the shy type to me. Wants to be more than friends, but she just doesn't see him that way kind of thing. Still a chance he's just in that confused adolescent stage, of course.

To those that found the episode disappointing, all I have to say is one word: TIVO

Sheesh! Who sees promos constantly that it ruins their enjoyment of the show? I haven't seen a single Heroes promo all year.

Could still do without the gore, the show doesn't need it.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Could still do without the gore, the show doesn't need it.


All the gore? are we watching the same show?

There has been a minimal amount of gore (and I wouldn't even call that gore!) and nothing unjustified. We didn't even see memory girl's head topped.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Fraser+Dief said:


> To those that found the episode disappointing, all I have to say is one word: TIVO
> 
> Sheesh! Who sees promos constantly that it ruins their enjoyment of the show? I haven't seen a single Heroes promo all year.


The episode wasn't in itself bad; expectations were heightened considerably then weren't even addressed. It's disappointing, but hardly as bad as a Lost episode has become. Still very good, actually.

I almost never watch anything live, and always use 30-second skip to skip through commercials. But for whatever reason, be it just convenient timing of commercial breaks or perhaps related online promotion, people talking about the promotion campaign, or the specific use of the "Save the cheerleader, save the world" phrase in prior episodes of the show, or some or all of these, I was quite aware of the campaign and that this episode was pointed to as some sort of significant one.

So I pretty much fully discount anybody saying that this hype was purely marketing and could've been easily avoided. And frankly I don't think anybody aware of it at all truly was sure it was only false hype until after they saw the episode.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

dswallow said:


> The episode wasn't in itself bad; expectations were heightened considerably then weren't even addressed. It's disappointing, but hardly as bad as a Lost episode has become. Still very good, actually.
> 
> I almost never watch anything live, and always use 30-second skip to skip through commercials. But for whatever reason, be it just convenient timing of commercial breaks or perhaps related online promotion, people talking about the promotion campaign, or the specific use of the "Save the cheerleader, save the world" phrase in prior episodes of the show, or some or all of these, I was quite aware of the campaign and that this episode was pointed to as some sort of significant one.
> 
> So I pretty much fully discount anybody saying that this hype was purely marketing and could've been easily avoided. And frankly I don't think anybody aware of it at all truly was sure it was only false hype until after they saw the episode.


This is the fallacy of the 30 second skip hype. You have to watch to assess where you're at, and then either hit it again or skip back. Never happens with FF. Don't discount us because we're smarter. 

And isn't false hype a tautology?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> This is the fallacy of the 30 second skip hype. You have to watch to assess where you're at, and then either hit it again or skip back. Never happens with FF. Don't discount us because we're smarter.
> 
> And isn't false hype a tautology?


30 skip rules - press it fast enough and you don't see anything (6 times = 3 minutes of commercials completely wiped out). You also can't use FF with your eyes closed, but you always know exactly where you are with 30 second skip.

skip = skip, jump over, avoid
ff = watch the same commercials, only faster


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

mythtv: commercial autoskip.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

choccy said:


> 30 skip rules - press it fast enough and you don't see anything (6 times = 3 minutes of commercials completely wiped out). You also can't use FF with your eyes closed, but you always know exactly where you are with 30 second skip.
> 
> skip = skip, jump over, avoid
> ff = watch the same commercials, only faster


There's so many things wrong with your statement. I watch TV with my eyes open, you? Not all commercials and station breaks are the same length, nor can you know their length if you watch enough varied TV. You don't "watch" a commercial while FF, but you might figure out what it's about. And maybe 1 out of 20 commercials *are* worth seeing, whether they're just well made, or are previews for shows or movies you might otherwise miss. But don't let me spoil your rather narrow conclusion because you prefer to ignore the bigger picture.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Yah, what Dave said, unless your 30 second skipping is of legend.....ary proportions, you have to actually see a tiny sliver of each commercial.

I think people like Heroes so much, that if they see that sliver, they go back and watch the commercial.

I probably could never tell you what a House or Ugly Betty commercial says.

-smak-


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

atrac said:


> I'm surprised to see a debate on if Zach is gay or not. I felt like it was pretty straight forward that he is gay. I am interested to see opinions to the contrary though...I didn't think of it any other way until reading this thread.


I never for a second thought he was gay until this episode. As someone else mentioned, he seemed a lot like Xandar from Buffy. A bit of a nerd, a bit of an outcast, hanging around the odd-ball pretty girl whose got something weird going on and he's got a crush on her.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I never for a second thought he was gay until this episode. As someone else mentioned, he seemed a lot like Xandar from Buffy. A bit of a nerd, a bit of an outcast, hanging around the odd-ball pretty girl whose got something weird going on and he's got a crush on her.


This was my thought too. But then again, my gaydar is non-existent.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

dswallow said:


> So I pretty much fully discount anybody saying that this hype was purely marketing and could've been easily avoided. And frankly I don't think anybody aware of it at all truly was sure it was only false hype until after they saw the episode.


I've got this filter that sits between my senses (eyes, ears, etc.) and my memory bank; I get to decide what's true, what's hype and so on. Hiro came back from the future -- far enough in the future to not have an accent, and to say that Peter looked different without the scar -- in order to tell Peter that they had to save the cheerleader in order to save the world. If they (the heroes) could not figure out that they needed to save the cheerleader until that far into the future, then doesn't it follow that the events leading up to the end of the world would not take place until some time later, as well?

Anyhow, that was my take on it, so I did not at all expect the end of the world or even the explosion in NYC to take place this week. And if you recall, I was the one who originally thought that the NYC explosion from Hiro's future travel (November 8?) would be aired around the same time frame in real-life.

Did some people (not just Doug) really expect the explosion (or, actually, prevention of it) to take place this past Monday?


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Add me to the list who didn't know Zach was gay. Even after this episode I didn't think he was, I thought the *****y cheerleader wanted to dis him and couldn't think of anything better. 

Emily


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

emandbri said:


> Add me to the list who didn't know Zach was gay. Even after this episode I didn't think he was, I thought the *****y cheerleader wanted to dis him and couldn't think of anything better.
> 
> Emily


I didn't hear him actually say the words, either Monday or previously... and while in typical Heroes fashion, one could certainly infer a lot, but that's not accurate.

To paraphrase (since I'm at work) he says " I don't care what anyone thinks, let them make whatever assumptions they want"

That's not "I'm gay and I don't care" that's "I don't care what they think"

And in that scenario, he may be letting folks think what they want because he truly doesn't care, and that's pretty damn cool in my eyes.

Diane


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

wprager said:


> Did some people (not just Doug) really expect the explosion (or, actually, prevention of it) to take place this past Monday?


No. But I, for one, did expect more "Heroes" to show up for the save the cheerleader part. I was so sure that Hiro would have found his way back in time, at about 8:11ish, and someone would be on the verge of death and he would make that little fart-face and freeze time to save the day...with all the references in that episode about not having enough time, I was almost sure that Hiro would have come into play somehwere. Then I expected some kind of bigger battle with Sylar. He was suppose to be this all powerful big bad and he takes off running while Peter was knocked unconcious.

But, with all that said, I still wasn't disappointed. I was totally shocked that we even got to see Sylar captured...thought he'd be running wild all season.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

emandbri said:


> Add me to the list who didn't know Zach was gay. Even after this episode I didn't think he was, I thought the *****y cheerleader wanted to dis him and couldn't think of anything better.
> 
> Emily


+1. I too just figured that he was a little shy around Claire.

I wasn't at all disappointed in the episode...I didn't expect everything to happen in this episode, but knew it would be pivotal for the future episodes.

yep, the hype was out-of-control and I FFx3 through commercials, but couldn't avoid it in the magazines I read or in the threads where so many have "Save the cheerleader, save the world" in their signatures. 

The phrase bugged me from the minute it became a part of the show, seeming so simplistic that I figured people would think the show was stupid by hearing it (people who weren't watching yet). Turns out I was right. I asked a friend if she had seen the show and she said "Save the cheerleader, save the world? Sounds like a dumb show to me." Of course I set her straight, but it validated my point about the phrase.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Now I wish it was Peter who was getting this treatment though. But then I've got a thing for Milo...


hmm.. am i missing something here?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

No one has theorized that Hiro has already saved Charlie? Just because everyone thinks she is dead doesn't mean that she is dead. Perhaps he saves her by convincing her to fake her own death so Sylar doesn't think she is alive anymore? Then she lives on to become the Heroes "Oracle" with all that them there book learning she does.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

So Parkman and the radiation guy both have starter tattoos after being taken, but Jessica has a complete one.

Micah said that something had happened to Niki six months ago.

Maybe the reason that Nathan was the only one taken in Las Vegas a few episodes back is that Niki had already been taken six months before.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The only thing that disappointed me was the actual "fight" with Sylar. I was hoping there would be something more, at least Peter using Sylar's own powers against him or something. Not just them falling down.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I think Sylar's power is to remove all light from his vicinity so that he's constantly in shadows.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

MickeS said:


> The only thing that disappointed me was the actual "fight" with Sylar. I was hoping there would be something more, at least Peter using Sylar's own powers against him or something. Not just them falling down.


yea, i didn't quite get that. for someone who seems so powerful, that was a pretty crappy fight. i hope they explain his powers more in the future, because right now, that just makes no sense to me. What, he can only cut open a scalp if the person is not really fighting it? and he's just bulletproof but can't actually fight? but CAN use telekinesis?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

choccy said:


> Oh, and so I can get it out of my system early this week, here is how you correctly spell the names of some of the characters on Heroes
> 
> Claire Bennett (Cheerleader)
> Mr. Bennett (Claire's father)
> ...


Why does Sandra Bennet spel her name diferently than Claire and Mr. Bennett do?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> Why does Sandra Bennet spel her name diferently than Claire and Mr. Bennett do?


Claire and HRG both spell Bennet with one t.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I never for a second thought he was gay until this episode. As someone else mentioned, he seemed a lot like Xandar from Buffy. A bit of a nerd, a bit of an outcast, hanging around the odd-ball pretty girl whose got something weird going on and he's got a crush on her.


Xander wasn't gay?!?!?


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

choccy said:


> All the gore? are we watching the same show?
> 
> There has been a minimal amount of gore (and I wouldn't even call that gore!) and nothing unjustified. We didn't even see memory girl's head topped.


Yeah, all the gore. Man, you must be desensitized if you're not seeing it.

We've seen practically endless twisted limbs, broken bones, heads cut open, brains missing, bodies forked to the wall, mangled fingers in garbage disposals, open chest cavities during autopsies, blood spilling everywhere during brain removal, etc. And I'm sure I'm missing a bunch, that's just off the top of my head.

My wife *still* has trouble sleeping over that damn autopsy scene.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Yeah, all the gore. Man, you must be desensitized if you're not seeing it.
> 
> We've seen practically endless twisted limbs, broken bones, heads cut open, brains missing, bodies forked to the wall, mangled fingers in garbage disposals, open chest cavities during autopsies, blood spilling everywhere during brain removal, etc. And I'm sure I'm missing a bunch, that's just off the top of my head.
> 
> My wife *still* has trouble sleeping over that damn autopsy scene.


No worse than any of the CSI's though. So, yea, I guess I am getting desensitized.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

MickeS said:


> The only thing that disappointed me was the actual "fight" with Sylar. I was hoping there would be something more, at least Peter using Sylar's own powers against him or something. Not just them falling down.


This was my biggest problem too. Aside from it being "just" a fall, it seemed to be a short fall. Those steps couldn't have been more than 15 feet off the ground. While we're on the subject, the fact that the fall was enough to break both of Peter's legs, 1 so it was turned around backwards, seemed a little much too.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Oy. Canadians. So cute!


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

I really wish there were some more heroics on this show.  

Yes, Peter saved the cheerleader, but he didn't use any kind of "Hero" powers to do it, he just pushed the guy over a wall. His powers helped only to save himself from getting mortally injured.

Other than that, and Claire healing herself, the only other hero-like power we saw used in this episode was the boy that showed Mohinder those visions.

We need to start seeing more action from the main-character heroes.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought it was a very good episode. I'm glad Hiro didn't make it back just in the nick of time like most movies and TV shows would have happen. 

I'm not disapointed in the "fight" either. I thought it was pretty realistic considering that Peter and Claire were pretty much in panic mode. Maybe they get smoother down the road as they learn how to use their powers but right now they are still pretty clueless. 

Interesting that Sylar was caught so easily. Can't wait to see what they can learn about him. BTW, we slo-moed the scene where he was caught and for a second, his face is lit up and he looked very much like Nathan. Don't think it's him but I found that a little wierd.

I'm pretty sure Zach is gay and if that's true, what a freakin' waste that is. He's got a shot at super-hot Claire and he's not interested. Many a "freak" would kill to be in his shoes. What a sad sad shame. 

So I guess the "Save the Cheerleader..." slogan is dead now?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> So I guess the "Save the Cheerleader..." slogan is dead now?


One can only hope.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> He's got a shot at super-hot Claire and he's not interested. Many a "freak" would kill to be in his shoes. What a sad sad shame.


Isn't it a little creepy to be calling a high-school girl "super-hot"? 

Yeah, she's good-looking, but come on, she's so young....


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Yeah, all the gore. ... blood spilling everywhere during brain removal, etc. And I'm sure I'm missing a bunch, that's just off the top of my head.


hee hee. top of your head... hee hee.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

rlc1 said:


> Isn't it a little creepy to be calling a high-school girl "super-hot"?
> 
> Yeah, she's good-looking, but come on, she's so young....


She's 17. In most states it's perfectly legal to think of her as super hot.

Actually, in every state it's legal to *think* it... for now.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyway, the creepy part about thinking she's hot isn't that she's young, it's that she's fat.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> Anyway, the creepy part about thinking she's hot isn't that she's young, it's that she's fat.


Huh? Fat, no. Super-hot, yes. And definitely not illegal to think that way. Don't any of you remember the countdown clock for when Natalie Portman would hit 18? Nothing wrong with checking out the merchandise before you're able to buy it.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

I just thought it was a little weird to see that kind of post from a guy with a picture of himself and his daughter (I'm assuming) as his avatar. And anyway I was just joking. OK, she IS hot. There. I said it. Now I'm feeling a little creeped out at myself!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> Huh? Fat, no. Super-hot, yes. And definitely not illegal to think that way. Don't any of you remember the countdown clock for when Natalie Portman would hit 18? Nothing wrong with checking out the merchandise before you're able to buy it.


+1

Fat? Seriously? Are we looking at the same girl?

Curvy? Yeah definitely. I like em like that. 

IMO, 16 and up is fair game as far as looking goes. I'm sure my opinion will change once my oldest daughter gets to that age, though.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

rlc1 said:


> I just thought it was a little weird to see that kind of post from a guy with a picture of himself and his daughter (I'm assuming) as his avatar. And anyway I was just joking. OK, she IS hot. There. I said it. Now I'm feeling a little creeped out at myself!


LOL!

I can see your point. Now I feel like a creepy old man. 

See my post above. I'm sure my opinion will change once the daughters get older.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, fat. She looks like she ate Leah Remini.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

busyba said:


> Yeah, fat. She looks like she ate Leah Remini.


/Wonders exactly what busyba looks like behind that avatar...

That girl's not fat.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> IMO, 16 and up is fair game as far as looking goes. I'm sure my opinion will change once my oldest daughter gets to that age, though.


Just wait until she starts bringin' home her hot little friends for "sleep overs" 

-murray


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> BTW, we slo-moed the scene where he was caught and for a second, his face is lit up and he looked very much like Nathan. Don't think it's him but I found that a little wierd.


Interesting because I thought the exact same thing when I saw him in next week's preview. He looked like Nathan in the face but heavier and with glasses.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

choccy said:


> I'm glad Peter finally figured out his power isn't flight, but to mimic.


I think he figured that out when he finished painting Issac's painting.



> I think the flashes to Claire between "save the cheerleader" and "save the world" were clue enough that's the particular cheerleader they were talking about.


I thought common sense was clue enough that that was the correct cheerleader.
A girl with regenerative powers seems pretty substantial to me...

I haven't seen this mentioned but maybe it has been. Has anyone else drawn the conclusion that Mr. Bennet is just like Magneto (save any super powers). He's not evil per se, but he has a different idea of how to get things done and of how to "save the world." I guess the big question is, who does he work for? Himself, the government?

Of course that puts Mohinder in the "Professor X" category once he takes his father's place. I'm curious to see if there will indeed end up being two sides to the same fight.

We also know that there is another "hero" coming into play from Issac's new painting. A human torch possibly, like someone else had described. Could Peter possibly be this person once he is united with all the others? Possibly, a super-super hero? With the powers of flight, regeneration and radioactive man he could set himself on fire with out dieing and fly around. Not sure what purpose that serves, but hey.

Who cares whether or not gay boy is gay? My vote is no, he's just a shy teenager, but it doesn't really matter does it?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> Yeah, fat. She looks like she ate Leah Remini.


I must assume you are joking.

Not fat:









Fat:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

audioscience said:


> /Wonders exactly what busyba looks like behind that avatar...
> 
> That girl's not fat.


Nope she's not. Just a little curvy.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Nope she's not. Just a little curvy.


Wow. Nice photo but it looks photoshoped to me. That girl does not have that much cleavage. Notice the unnatural cleavage line? It looks good at first glance but if you look close it really doesn't make sense. She doesn't have enough boobage to make that kind of a shadow, and it's off-center.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Whoa, you changed the photo in the time I typed that....

I was referring to this one:


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Fat?!?! OMG!!! You've GOT to be kidding me! You must go for the Calista/Mary Kate/Ellen Pompeo skeleton look, huh? Ick! This girl is FAR from being fat!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes I'm joking. I thought invoking "Leah Remini" would have been enough of a clue as to that fact.

Sheesh.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Phew! OMG, I thought there was something seriously wrong with you! lol. So glad to know that at least your vision isn't skewed...I wondered about that other post about Leah a while back. I never thought of her as "fat" so it bugged me to even read the post title on the board...even when she gained some weight, I don't think she could have been called "fat". Such a harsh, ugly word.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

katbug said:


> Phew! OMG, I thought there was something seriously wrong with you! lol. So glad to know that at least your vision isn't skewed...I wondered about that other post about Leah a while back. I never thought of her as "fat" so it bugged me to even read the post title on the board...even when she gained some weight, I don't think she could have been called "fat". Such a harsh, ugly word.


Kat, if you haven't read the Leah Remini thread, you're really missing out. That is some great comedy.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

katbug said:


> Phew! OMG, I thought there was something seriously wrong with you! lol. So glad to know that at least your vision isn't skewed


Yeah, don't worry about me... I like big butts and I cannot lie!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I read a couple of posts before, and left before I started throwing up. Just went to attempt it again and got a little further, but still felt like going in and sticking my finger down my throat to meet expectations of what is acceptable these days. Had to stop myself before going to page 2. :0(


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

katbug said:


> I read a couple of posts before, and left before I started throwing up. Just went to attempt it again and got a little further, but still felt like going in and sticking my finger down my throat to meet expectations of what is acceptable these days. Had to stop myself before going to page 2. :0(


It gets better... you should probably jump into the middle, several pages in.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

busyba said:


> Yeah, don't worry about me... I like big butts and I cannot lie!


Roflmao! The funny part about your post is that it just took me right back to Flavor Flav, which is what I always think of when I see your avatar (I think it's the viking helmet), but have been trying desperately not to think of, lol. Sorry! I'll try harder.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stark said:


> As my son just pointed out to me, Peter should know that he couldn't die that night. He doesn't have the scar yet that future Hiro told him he would have. He could have gotten cut saving Claire and died, but Hiro said scar (meaning healed), not cut.


Not quite. They are changing the future, not just living it.



Fool Me Twice said:


> Was no one else annoyed at how long it took for Sylar to decapitate the cheerleader, after it's already been shown that it only takes him a split second to perform that procedure?


It has? We saw blood dripping in a second, then a cut to a waitress screaming. No idea how much time inbetween those two shots. Besides, THAT took you out of the scene? Do you always do everything at the same speed? Since he cuts off the top of their heads with this finger, it is not like it is a quantum blast or anything.



Royster said:


> If there's no way the heroes can prevent the things which have been prophesied in paintings from happening, then there's really no hope for saving the world in the long run.
> 
> I take it that Peter interfered with the prophesy and the cheerleader didn't end up with the top of her head cut off.


The paintings have already been changed. The painting of Sylar and Claire on the bleachers was always Claire alone with Sylar's shadow from the light coming out of the school door. This week, Peter was in that shot (they did the same angle purposely). So we know that they can change the "future."


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> To paraphrase (since I'm at work) he says " I don't care what anyone thinks, let them make whatever assumptions they want"
> 
> That's not "I'm gay and I don't care" that's "I don't care what they think"
> 
> And in that scenario, he may be letting folks think what they want because he truly doesn't care, and that's pretty damn cool in my eyes.


Just like Clay Aiken, right?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I think Sylar's power is to remove all light from his vicinity so that he's constantly in shadows.


Psftt.. I proposed that last week. Get with the times.

Idea... peter had a scar cuz cheerleader died and thus he couldn't absorb her healing powers.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> ...
> 
> Pretty good episode, but I missed Hiro. I thought Nathan showed signs of being a villain in the paint scene.
> ....


Gonna risk a smeek here since I just don't time to finish the thread.

I don't think he was being a villain (or a politician, as was previously implied), but just being a protective brother. He knows that there's things going on. If he can fly, then he's thinking that Peter may be onto something. So here he's told that Isaac painted a picture of the future, the picture shows his brother dying, and his brother wants to rush in and be a part of this (and probably die in the process). So he destroys the painting that would tell his brother where to go, hopefully keeping his brother from being killed.

Nathan's a questionable character, for sure. But he has shown very sincere concern for his brother. One of the things I like about the show is that people aren't just "good" or "bad", but various shades in between.

Oh, and I think Peter is the Superman character. He's the one who instinctively knows what's right. He'll be the inspiration for everyone else. Every comic publisher has to have one character that is the embodiment of virtue.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

choccy said:


> Also, everyone who said the other girl gets killed instead of Claire was apparently right


Thank you.   Close enough for me!


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> The paintings have already been changed. The painting of Sylar and Claire on the bleachers was always Claire alone with Sylar's shadow from the light coming out of the school door. This week, Peter was in that shot (they did the same angle purposely). So we know that they can change the "future."


I agree and all that the future can be changed, and is being changed by the heroes, but what evidence do we have that the shadow in the picture was supposed to be Syler? Why couldn't it have been Peter all along?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

While the show is pretty good overall, it definitely has some very weak writing here and there.

Let's start with the painting. It was supposed to be SO important. Like they needed it to figure out the story so that they could save Claire. Yet it provided NOTHING that they needed to save her, and Peter had NO trouble figuring out where to find her or anything.

Next, if Peter's brother didn't want Peter to get the picture, why didn't he just leave it with the guy in Vegas. It's not like Peter was gonna go all the way to Vegas and get into this guys house (or whatever) to see the painting. Didn't he call in a favor or something to get it? All for nothing.

Now, the brother gets it and sees that it depicts Peter as being dead. Now let me think...what's the better way to save Peter's life? Show him the painting or not? If he shows him the painting, Peter might try to save himself. If he doesn't listen, well, it's not like there was any sort of useful info in that painting, so showing him didn't really hurt. In short, showing him the painting really has no downside, but a potential upside.

OK...now on to Sylar. As others have pretty much said, that was a total letdown. He was such a badass and then gets taken down so easily. Not much to say here.

Next topic. Peter flying. I'll kill 2 birds with one stone here.

Earlier there was the discussion of whether or not Peter mimic powers or steals them. Part of the discussion was about when he jumped from the building and his brother flying...


BlueDuke said:


> Until he caught him, at which point they both fell.


In episode 2: "We both flew. Pete. I caught you and I lost control. You were too heavy. We both started falling to the ground and just before we....just before we hit, you flew."

So that's one bird. The other bird.....more bad writing. Now, I didn't catch it at the time, but now that I rewatched it....if he flew, why did he end up in the hospital?

On a totally separate topic....I never thought for a second that kid was actually gay. Even hearing people explanations, I still can't see how anyone would think that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LordKronos said:


> While the show is pretty good overall, it definitely has some very weak writing here and there.
> 
> Let's start with the painting. It was supposed to be SO important. Like they needed it to figure out the story so that they could save Claire. Yet it provided NOTHING that they needed to save her, and Peter had NO trouble figuring out where to find her or anything.


It was important. It was the only way they knew which high school. If Simone hadn't had a picture of the painting (which she didn't tell the brother about), Peter had no way of knowing where to go.


LordKronos said:


> Next, if Peter's brother didn't want Peter to get the picture, why didn't he just leave it with the guy in Vegas. It's not like Peter was gonna go all the way to Vegas and get into this guys house (or whatever) to see the painting.


You don't think he thought Peter wouldn't go there? Peter is pretty persistent and he may have gone to Vegas. The plan was simple: get the only copy of the painting and destroy it. Just because it didn't work didn't mean it was the wrong thing to try if you are trying to save your brother.



LordKronos said:


> Now, the brother gets it and sees that it depicts Peter as being dead. Now let me think...what's the better way to save Peter's life? Show him the painting or not? If he shows him the painting, Peter might try to save himself. If he doesn't listen, well, it's not like there was any sort of useful info in that painting, so showing him didn't really hurt.


Again, you missed that the only way they knew the high school was from the painting. You know you can pause your tivo when you go to the bathroom and you won't miss these points.



LordKronos said:


> OK...now on to Sylar. As others have pretty much said, that was a total letdown. He was such a badass and then gets taken down so easily. Not much to say here.


He's down? He has been captured but that doesn't mean he is not dangerous or not gonna cause problems.

Peter brought him down but Peter has mimic powers which he was probably using to some degree to not get killed by the locker doors (and he gave up his life to "survive"). The capture was Sylar being taken by surprise. Not weak writing in any way. Just a twist and turn in the story.



LordKronos said:


> So that's one bird. The other bird.....more bad writing. Now, I didn't catch it at the time, but now that I rewatched it....if he flew, why did he end up in the hospital?


How about the reason you just gave. They lost control.



LordKronos said:


> On a totally separate topic....I never thought for a second that kid was actually gay. Even hearing people explanations, I still can't see how anyone would think that.


The kid popped a boner in the boys locker room. Do that and rumors will fly. And besides that, why do you think you can detect if someone is gay or not. Stereotypical thinking.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't get why Simone and Nathan were together looking at the painting. Does she work for him or something and I missed it?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> I didn't get why Simone and Nathan were together looking at the painting. Does she work for him or something and I missed it?


She's the art dealer that originally sold the painting to Linderman.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> The kid popped a boner in the boys locker room. Do that and rumors will fly. And besides that, why do you think you can detect if someone is gay or not. Stereotypical thinking.


The test I remember was in "Murphy Brown." Corky described a test where you tell a guy that he has something on his shoe. If he lifts his foot in front and tilts his foot in and looks down, he's straight. If he flips his foot back, and he looks over his shoulder, then he's gay.

Well, that, or if he's having sex with other men. I imagine that would be a likely indicator.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I forgot she was an art dealer--thanks


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

rlc1 said:


> I really wish there were some more heroics on this show.
> 
> Yes, Peter saved the cheerleader, but he didn't use any kind of "Hero" powers to do it, he just pushed the guy over a wall. His powers helped only to save himself from getting mortally injured.
> 
> ...


Being a hero doesn't necessarily mean using superpowers does it? I think that is the point the Kring is getting to. But we will have to see.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> The test I remember was in "Murphy Brown." Corky described a test where you tell a guy that he has something on his shoe. If he lifts his foot in front and tilts his foot in and looks down, he's straight. If he flips his foot back, and he looks over his shoulder, then he's gay.
> 
> Well, that, or if he's having sex with other men. I imagine that would be a likely indicator.


... and if I remember correctly, the guy in question did both, confusing the situation...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

teknikel said:


> Being a hero doesn't necessarily mean using superpowers does it? I think that is the point the Kring is getting to.


If that were the case, Ando would have saved Claire.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> It was important. It was the only way they knew which high school. If Simone hadn't had a picture of the painting (which she didn't tell the brother about), Peter had no way of knowing where to go.


Somehow I didn't even see any high school name in there. So I'll retract that point. My bad. I'm actually relieved a bit to realize the writing wasn't as full of holes as it appeared.



> You don't think he thought Peter wouldn't go there? Peter is pretty persistent and he may have gone to Vegas.


Except it wasn't exactly in a museum, was it? I thought it was in a private collection. The collections of a rich and powerful guy. I'd have to assume he wouldn't get anywhere near the thing.



> You know you can pause your tivo when you go to the bathroom and you won't miss these points.


You don't have to be condescending just because I didn't see a particular detail. Telling me I was wrong about that point would suffice.



> He's down? He has been captured but that doesn't mean he is not dangerous or not gonna cause problems.


He was captured incredibly easily. It was quite a letdown.



> Peter brought him down but Peter has mimic powers which he was probably using to some degree to not get killed by the locker doors (and he gave up his life to "survive").


They struggled for 1/2 a second and fell off the ledge. Not exactly a display of superpowers.



> How about the reason you just gave. They lost control.


No...his brother lost control, then they fell, and then Peter flew before they hit ground. Unless Peter's act of flight was to accelerate at super speed straight into a wall, the hospitalization doesn't make sense. And if that IS what happened, it should have been made more clear, because "you flew before you hit ground" sounds pretty much similar to "your parachute opened before you hit ground". It doesn't exactly draw a picture of hospitalization-requiring injuries.



> The kid popped a boner in the boys locker room. Do that and rumors will fly. And besides that, why do you think you can detect if someone is gay or not. Stereotypical thinking.


a) Where did the boner part come from...don't recall hearing that.

b) When I was in high school, I remember hearing lots of rumors going around about the unpopular kids. In particular, one kid got the nickname "boner" because he popped a boner in the locker room. The thing is, I was there when it supposedly happened.......and it didn't happen. This kid was taunted for 4 years with that nickname, and it never happened.

c)even if it did happen....your name is Tony and you appear to be a guy from your photo. You should be well aware that sometimes that thing can act up an inappropriate times

d) Well, in the absence of him admitting he's gay, and in the absence of incriminating photos of him engaging in HRA, what kind of details should one use to make a decision?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

If your parachute opens just before you hit the ground, you better believe you'd be hospitalized.

Another counter-point: Peter jumped off a building to prove he could fly. I don't blame Nathan for thinking that, if he saw the painting he would still rush to save the cheerleader.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I just read the imdb bio for Claire. I had no idea she was the girl who played Ally McBeal's daughter. She certainly looks a lot different than she did then.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Supfreak26 said:


> So I guess the "Save the Cheerleader..." slogan is dead now?


Are you kidding? As dumb and clutzy as she is? There will be plenty more chances to save her.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> The test I remember was in "Murphy Brown." Corky described a test where you tell a guy that he has something on his shoe. If he lifts his foot in front and tilts his foot in and looks down, he's straight. If he flips his foot back, and he looks over his shoulder, then he's gay.


In school we used to use the "Fingernail" test. Ask someone to look at their fingernails. If they look at them by flipping their hand and bending their fingers down, they are straight. If they keep their palm down and extend their fingers...gay.

Of course, we were kids!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LordKronos said:


> Somehow I didn't even see any high school name in there. So I'll retract that point. My bad. I'm actually relieved a bit to realize the writing wasn't as full of holes as it appeared.


No problem.



LordKronos said:


> Except it wasn't exactly in a museum, was it? I thought it was in a private collection. The collections of a rich and powerful guy. I'd have to assume he wouldn't get anywhere near the thing.


You may assume that, but it doesn't mean Peter's brother assumes that. One, he thinks Peter is taking this hero thing too seriously (gee, you think a guy who says he has to save the world isn't going to try to see the painting...and maybe get killed doing it?) and two, he may just ask to see it and he'd see it. There is no reason to assume that the rich and powerful guy wouldn't let him just look at it. The guy did turn it over, so why wouldn't he let someone just look at it.

Sorry, you are making holes that aren't there.



LordKronos said:


> You don't have to be condescending just because I didn't see a particular detail. Telling me I was wrong about that point would suffice.


Actually, that was a joke. Sorry that it wasn't clear.



LordKronos said:


> He was captured incredibly easily. It was quite a letdown.


Maybe. If this were a single hour movie or if the story were over. Let's wait and see.



LordKronos said:


> They struggled for 1/2 a second and fell off the ledge. Not exactly a display of superpowers.


Hmm, do I have to trot out my explanation that all of these people are just learning their powers? Did you see the difference in future-Hiro versus the current one? It would be horrible writing if these folks were perfect in their use of their powers while they are still discovering them. Isn't bad writing the basis of your post?



LordKronos said:


> No...his brother lost control, then they fell, and then Peter flew before they hit ground. Unless Peter's act of flight was to accelerate at super speed straight into a wall, the hospitalization doesn't make sense. And if that IS what happened, it should have been made more clear, because "you flew before you hit ground" sounds pretty much similar to "your parachute opened before you hit ground". It doesn't exactly draw a picture of hospitalization-requiring injuries.


And the Wright Brothers flew for about 120 feet. And then gravity won. Who said he flew well? Even his brother who we assume is better at flying had a pretty hard landing in Vegas and he was trying to land.



LordKronos said:


> a) Where did the boner part come from...don't recall hearing that.
> 
> b) When I was in high school, I remember hearing lots of rumors going around about the unpopular kids. In particular, one kid got the nickname "boner" because he popped a boner in the locker room. The thing is, I was there when it supposedly happened.......and it didn't happen. This kid was taunted for 4 years with that nickname, and it never happened.
> 
> ...


I don't know and I don't care. Too bad about that kid you knew. That was pretty mean.

The boner thing came up (unintentional pun) earlier in the series. I can see you are missing details on this show and that is not a big deal but then ranting about them when you missed them is.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

LordKronos said:


> No...his brother lost control, then they fell, and then Peter flew before they hit ground. Unless Peter's act of flight was to accelerate at super speed straight into a wall, the hospitalization doesn't make sense. And if that IS what happened, it should have been made more clear, because "you flew before you hit ground" sounds pretty much similar to "your parachute opened before you hit ground". It doesn't exactly draw a picture of hospitalization-requiring injuries.


Well, Nathan told Peter he fell and hit the fire escape...so that could be what caused enough injury to send him to the hospital (he was only in there for like a day anyway) So it could be that after he hit the fire escape he started falling again and then he flew. And Nathan wasn't injured at all, so he flew until he landed safely.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, Nathan told Peter he fell and hit the fire escape...so that could be what caused enough injury to send him to the hospital


I thought that was the made up story for everyone else that can't know the truth about flying


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It has? We saw blood dripping in a second, then a cut to a waitress screaming. No idea how much time inbetween those two shots. Besides, THAT took you out of the scene? Do you always do everything at the same speed? Since he cuts off the top of their heads with this finger, it is not like it is a quantum blast or anything.


I know that Claire was dispatched with a wave of his arm, and the waitress was dispatched silently (maybe her crown wasn't lopped of instantly, but if not, she was awfully still and quiet for a living person being sawn on). He's been shown to be tremendously powerfull, and yet he struggled with Jackie so much that he actually had to put his hand over her mouth to stop her from screaming. This cheat was done to allow Claire time to heal herself and for Peter to reach her in time. It was not consistant with what we know about his character.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> If that were the case, Ando would have saved Claire.


You're not being serious, right?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So if Nathan was that concerned with Peter not seeing the picture, he must have believed in the prophetic power of Isaac. He really believed that Peter would end up dead if he went there. But I guess he doesn't believe that it would save the world. Winning his election won't do him much good if the world is destroyed, but he's not trying to save it. 

Or he's a bad guy trying to destroy the world for whatever reason.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

One thing I picked up (but maybe I'm slow) is that Mohinder's copy of his dad's book had a very interesting logo on the cover.

Have we seen that particular book cover before, and I just missed it?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

This show is finally starting to get better. It would be a lot better if they just killed Allie Larter and Mohinder. Man are they a snooze fest.

Claire is not fat, not right now that is. She looks like she will be the Queen of Queens when she gets older.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Heroes is one of the shows we let pile up on the Tivo, and then do marathons.
We watched them all in two batches, but then did this one solo, because we wanted to see what happened with STCSTW.
I agree with the comments about this show leaving you wanting more or being too short,
so I think that's what we're going to do marathons again, and this seems to be a good point to do it.

And while I like pixie girl, Jessica is the hawt one for me.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Claire is not fat, not right now that is. She looks like she will be the Queen of Queens when she gets older.


I would take my chances on that.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I know that Claire was dispatched with a wave of his arm, and the waitress was dispatched silently (maybe her crown wasn't lopped of instantly, but if not, she was awfully still and quiet for a living person being sawn on). He's been shown to be tremendously powerfull, and yet he struggled with Jackie so much that he actually had to put his hand over her mouth to stop her from screaming. This cheat was done to allow Claire time to heal herself and for Peter to reach her in time. It was not consistant with what we know about his character.


Perhaps Sylar only has X amount of TK energy available to him and needed a moment or two to "recharge".


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought that when the waitress (Charlie) was opened up like a can in a can-opener, that it was so quick because Sylar was able to freeze time and then cut her head open and extract her brain before returning time to its normal speed, so it would appear instantaneous and silent to us because we were also frozen in time while he de-brained her. Know what I mean? 

So even though he was working on the cheerleader in "real time", it doesn't mean that he couldn't have frozen time to do the waitress.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dylking said:


> One thing I picked up (but maybe I'm slow) is that Mohinder's copy of his dad's book had a very interesting logo on the cover.
> 
> Have we seen that particular book cover before, and I just missed it?


Yes. Several times.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

atrac said:


> In school we used to use the "Fingernail" test. Ask someone to look at their fingernails. If they look at them by flipping their hand and bending their fingers down, they are straight. If they keep their palm down and extend their fingers...gay.
> 
> Of course, we were kids!


That is weird. Are you sure you weren't all gay, because that seems 180 degrees wrong.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> There's so many things wrong with your statement. I watch TV with my eyes open, you?


Not all the time, no. I often watch TV in bed, for instance. You don't need to *see* everything to *watch* a show.



> Not all commercials and station breaks are the same length, nor can you know their length if you watch enough varied TV.


Err, yeah, they pretty much are all rounded to a minute. Doesn't matter if it's 2, 3 or 4, it's always a minute or a couple of seconds each way. If I go over I just 8 second skip back. At worst I'll see a couple of seconds of show early, or the last couple of seconds of the commercials, but I won't see the commercials.

There's no such thing as a good commercials, IMHO. A commercials it still is.[/QUOTE]


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Yeah, all the gore. Man, you must be desensitized if you're not seeing it.


I've yet to see a skull cap removed, but I've seen pretty much the rest of it in real life. Perhaps I am desensitized. However, this show is rated 14 and comes on at 9pm. If the 'gore' is too much for you, perhaps you should watch something else instead.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The only gore I remember was the first of Sylar's murders we were shown, and Claire's autopsy... what else was there?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

choccy said:


> Not all the time, no. I often watch TV in bed, for instance. You don't need to *see* everything to *watch* a show.


That explains why you don't think this show has much gore. 


> Err, yeah, they pretty much are all rounded to a minute. Doesn't matter if it's 2, 3 or 4, it's always a minute or a couple of seconds each way. If I go over I just 8 second skip back. At worst I'll see a couple of seconds of show early, or the last couple of seconds of the commercials, but I won't see the commercials.


Maybe that works for you, but I don't have the remote glued to my hand, and my butt's not glued to my couch, so it's not possible to skip exactly when the commercials start. And sports programs have commercials of all lengths, even interrupt commercials some times. The 30 second skip just isn't practical.


> There's no such thing as a good commercials, IMHO. A commercials it still is.


Oooh, a closed-minded attitude. You're one of those.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> That explains why you don't think this show has much gore.


No, because this is one of very few shows I actually sit and watch undistracted.



> Oooh, a closed-minded attitude. You're one of those.


Geez, way to get worked up over a DVR


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

choccy said:


> Geez, way to get worked up over a DVR


My statement (Oooh, a closed-minded attitude. You're one of those.) has nothing to do with a DVR, but don't let that ruin your chance to use a . It sure beats responding with intelligence.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> My statement (Oooh, a closed-minded attitude. You're one of those.) has nothing to do with a DVR, but don't let that ruin your chance to use a . It sure beats responding with intelligence.


I fear any such use would simply be wasted.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

choccy said:


> I fear any such use would simply be wasted.


OK. Thanks for verifying my closed minded theory.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a feeling that Peter is not simply a Mimic, but rather he saps the power of others. Think about it, when Nathan grabbed him they tumbled to the ground because maybe the power to fly wasn't strong enough between the two of them. Then Sylar, who has shown to be perhaps the most powerful character, was virtually helpless in the presence of Peter. If Peter is more like a proximity version of X-Men's Rogue then that would explain a few things better than him just being a mimic.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I was working under the theory that Peter did diminish the powers of the people he mimicked, but I need to rewatch this episode to see if the timeline of his interactions with Claire fits that.

I buy the sapping with regards what we have seen of his interactions with Isaac (didn't try to paint around Peter), Nathan (lost control of his flying), Hiro (blue effect, and "just being here is risking a rift"), and Sylar (the whole delay with the head-lopping, and the general non-badassness). Each of those has its own possible other explanations.

But as I remember it, he met Claire in the hall by the trophies, and therefore had plenty of time to soak up her powers. But when Sylar whacked her into the wall, she healed pretty darn well, so Peter had not stolen her powers. Then Peter ran into her again when she ran out, and HE got trashed, and he healed pretty darn well, both with her there and then (the leg) after she left.

They were never both healing at the same time, so maybe he doesn't "sap" until he is actually using the power - and time and distance may affect that. He doesn't appear to "sap" in the same way that X-Men's Rogue does, completely taking away their power for a time, if sapping is what he is doing. But he may be setting up a channel so that when he does use someone else's power, it is shared between them, limiting both so that the other person doesn't have access to whatever Peter is using. (That may be part of why Sylar seemed a bit lame -- Peter may have been "pushing back.")

And, it has not been established whether Peter can do with with more than one power at a time, has it?

Someone mentioned that Peter had met Eden. I don't remember that. When did that happen?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Yup, I, unlike a poster above, am hoping for a long arrest so he can read the mind reader's thoughts and then realize that nuclear man is going to blow up real good.


Wow! I haven't heard a shoutout to Billy Sol Hurok and Big Jim Bob in twenty years. The full quote is "get blow'd up reeeal good".


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

If Peter can "sap" the powers from the people he's in proximity with, maybe that's why the fight with Sylar was so minimal? And why Sylar was able to be captured so easily by Eden?


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

smickola said:


> If Peter can "sap" the powers from the people he's in proximity with, maybe that's why the fight with Sylar was so minimal? And why Sylar was able to be captured so easily by Eden?


Maybe that's not really Sylar. It's possible that Sylar knew the plot would be foiled, so he sent someone in his place.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> So I guess the "Save the Cheerleader..." slogan is dead now?


"Save the Waitress, Save the World."


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, they won't, but they certainly COULD work it so that Hiro does something in the past that saves Charlie the waitress and causes something to change so that Claire dies, and then having to fix it again.

Meanwhile though, "Save the Cheerleader. Save the World." isn't dead, because they've only done half of it. The big boom still has yet to be diverted.

Anyone think that in the six months ago past, Hiro will meet Isaac and get that pesky comic book produced?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

RBlount said:


> No one has mentioned the list that Mohinder's dad had. Come on folks, that was a Tivo moment.
> The were also a a lot more on the list that we did not see.


One of them is in Marshfield, VT, not far from where I live! Monday I'm going to go to the town clerk's office. 



marksman said:


> That is weird. Are you sure you weren't all gay, because that seems 180 degrees wrong.


I thought so too.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

smickola said:


> If Peter can "sap" the powers from the people he's in proximity with, maybe that's why the fight with Sylar was so minimal? And why Sylar was able to be captured so easily by Eden?


Throwing Sylar off the edge was the only way he had of fighting him. The fight was minimal because he did not plan on surviving. Peter didn't even know he had the healing powers.

As to why Sylar was captured so easily, that has me a little confused too. Not because he was easily overcome by the powers of Eve and the Haitian, but, how did they know where to wait for him? Somehow, I think Sylar is more connected to Mr. Bennet than we've been led to believe. In spite of what he's done to protect his adopted daughter Claire, Bennet could still be the one behind the attacks.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe teenagers have changed a whole lot since I was one, but seriously, is there a straight boy on the planet, who, when asked by the hot cheerleader he has been following around, who has trusted her with her deepest secret, and who is her "best friend" if the comment that he was gay is accurate, would answer "I'm happy with who I am?"

From my personal experience, what he said was exactly the sort of evasive non-answer that most gay people give before they are ready to come out publicly. If you expect all gay people to answer "yes" whenever asked, you may not have enough experience with actual gay people.

I'll agree with the gaydar folks who say that they didn't read the actor as particularly gay, nor his earlier performance. But he hasn't had much screen time, and again, in my experience, most gay men don't really start to ping the gaydar until they are sexually active -- though some certainly do. He's still young, even for Hollywood.

Not to mention the high likelihood that the ACTOR is straight, playing a gay character. Unless he was playing a stereotype, the gaydar would just lie there.

That scene in the bedroom though. He is in the bedroom of a cheerleader who owes him a favor (getting her elected Homecoming Queen) and just asked him to attend the dance with her. That is not a time for a straight boy to waffle on the question. Straight boys just don't. All straight boys and a high percentage of gay ones would have denied being gay. That was a flat-out coming out, and very well written.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> But as I remember it, he met Claire in the hall by the trophies, and therefore had plenty of time to soak up her powers. But when Sylar whacked her into the wall, she healed pretty darn well, so Peter had not stolen her powers. Then Peter ran into her again when she ran out, and HE got trashed, and he healed pretty darn well, both with her there and then (the leg) after she left.


And Peter was at least standing close enough to her to see her heal. I don't know how close he would need to be to get the powers, but I don't think he stole her power because she still had the abillity to heal up right in front of Peter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's an interesting spoiler on the 'net today. It tells us which major question will be answered next week, but doesn't give the answer.

If you want to know the question: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328396


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Peter has so far intersected with Claire, Isaac Mendez, Hiro Nakamura, Nathan Petrelli (of course)... has he intersected with anyone else?


So, here's a question, does Peter have to be in proximity of the person with powers to use them or just only have encountered them? E.G., could he fly while not near his brother?

If he can then he could conceivably amass all the powers of the others to himself.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> As for Peter, he may stay in custody for a while, but they don't have much of a case. Even though he's covered in blood, it's all his, or Claire's. He never had any contact with the dead girl (Jackie?). The only way he could have any of her blood on him would be if it splattered Claire and then transferred to him, and that shouldn't be much, if any.


Ah, Sylar had Jackie's blood on him and Peter wrestled Sylar over the ledge. I think some of the blood on Peter would be traced back to Jackie. Unfortunately, unless Claire or somebody does something, Peter will face the needle.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

ccooperev said:


> So, here's a question, does Peter have to be in proximity of the person with powers to use them or just only have encountered them? E.G., could he fly while not near his brother?
> 
> If he can then he could conceivably amass all the powers of the others to himself.


Peter "flew" (his foot floated) one morning when he was getting out of bed. Presumably he had seen Nathan the day before. Peter also drew a picture of the future while in the hospital, he had seen Isaac the day before. Peter retains teh powers for a time, but it is unclear how long and if they weaken over time before disappearing completely.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

Idearat said:


> Hmm.. those two comments got me thinking. If Pete were standing too close to radioactive guy, then we're have 2 radioactive guys in close proximity. I think we should keep them two of them from getting into the same elevator.


Maybe that's what sparks the explosion in New York City...


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

cyke93 said:


> maybe he's just using that "Gay" thing to get closer to claire haha


Maybe its a Will and Grace thing of gay men having a close girl friend and the girl having a guy that she's not feeling in sexual competition with. It could happen...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ccooperev said:


> Maybe its a Will and Grace thing of gay men having a close girl friend and the girl having a guy that she's not feeling in sexual competition with. It could happen...


Well... actually they are kinda in sexual competition, being interested in the same guy; plus she could still be attracted to him sexually.

It gets complicated.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Zevida said:


> Peter "flew" (his foot floated) one morning when he was getting out of bed. Presumably he had seen Nathan the day before. Peter also drew a picture of the future while in the hospital, he had seen Isaac the day before. Peter retains teh powers for a time, but it is unclear how long and if they weaken over time before disappearing completely.


I think Peter probably "stores" the powers of others. The longer he's with someone, the more power he stores up. It seeps off over time, but he is still able to use it after leaving the company of the other individual. If he uses it actively, he loses it more quickly.

What I really want to know is, if his power works by "copying" the other person's power (making his body chemistry / brain chemistry like theirs), will he eventually learn to control this to the point where he can at will mimic the powers of any "super" he has ever come in contact with?

Will he be able to "detect" not only that someone has powers, but also what that power actually is?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

wprager said:


> I've got this filter that sits between my senses (eyes, ears, etc.) and my memory bank; I get to decide what's true, what's hype and so on. Hiro came back from the future -- far enough in the future to not have an accent, and to say that Peter looked different without the scar -- in order to tell Peter that they had to save the cheerleader in order to save the world. If they (the heroes) could not figure out that they needed to save the cheerleader until that far into the future, then doesn't it follow that the events leading up to the end of the world would not take place until some time later, as well?
> 
> Anyhow, that was my take on it, so I did not at all expect the end of the world or even the explosion in NYC to take place this week. And if you recall, I was the one who originally thought that the NYC explosion from Hiro's future travel (November 8?) would be aired around the same time frame in real-life.
> 
> Did some people (not just Doug) really expect the explosion (or, actually, prevention of it) to take place this past Monday?


I think the explosion in NYC is the trigger, causing the "end of the world." Think about it - a nuke goes off in NYC, the US retaliates again suspected countries, those countries have friends, and those countries have friends, and pretty soon, nuclear war.

Perhaps Radiation Man is somehow transported to NYC, and finds something that makes him so upset that he goes "boom." Claire (or Claire / Peter combo) being the only person who can get close enough for long enough to try to calm him down.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

classicX said:


> ...Perhaps Radiation Man is somehow transported to NYC, and finds something that makes him so upset that he goes "boom." Claire (or Claire / Peter combo) being the only person who can get close enough for long enough to try to calm him down.


And since Peter didn't save the cheerleader (and has her blood on him via Sylar), he is arrested and won't be able to be in NYC in order to stop the explosion and save the world.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

He DID save the cheerleader-- Claire. He just didn't save both of them.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not convinced the "innocent" cheerleader is dead. She didn't look in very good shape, but Sylar didn't eat her brain either, since he realized Claire was the one he was after.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I want to post this theory before tonight's episode. I think the waitress already knew Hiro when he first walked in, but was playing innocent. I base this on two things: 1. The comment she made while they were talking by themselves. She said she loved his scrunchy face he makes when concentrating. How could she possibly know about that unless she'd seen it before? 2: The picture of Hiro with her at her birthday celebration exists in present time, which I think means he's already visited with her. Of course, this doesn't explain her death, unless either she's been forced to accept her fate, and went willingly, or this was some sort of hoax played on Sylar, the details of which elude me, since there was a real body and all. Anyway, I had to get this off my chest.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

balboa dave said:


> I'm not convinced the "innocent" cheerleader is dead. She didn't look in very good shape, but Sylar didn't eat her brain either, since he realized Claire was the one he was after.


I wasn't sure at first either, but when I re-watched it I noticed that when Mr. Bennett saw Jackie laying on the ground they showed her with her eyes stuck open. I think she's really dead.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> I want to post this theory before tonight's episode. I think the waitress already knew Hiro when he first walked in, but was playing innocent. I base this on two things: 1. The comment she made while they were talking by themselves. She said she loved his scrunchy face he makes when concentrating. How could she possibly know about that unless she'd seen it before? 2: The picture of Hiro with her at her birthday celebration exists in present time, which I think means he's already visited with her. Of course, this doesn't explain her death, unless either she's been forced to accept her fate, and went willingly, or this was some sort of hoax played on Sylar, the details of which elude me, since there was a real body and all. Anyway, I had to get this off my chest.


1. I thought that was a little strange, too, but I didn't take it the same way.

2. Per the picture, before Hiro went back, they showed the picture and he was not in it. After he went back, they ended the episode (or somewhere near the end) and zoomed in on the pic showing Hiro suddenly being there at the party, similar to BTTF way of using the picture changes to show the effect you have on the future by going back in time.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

ccooperev said:


> Maybe that's what sparks the explosion in New York City...


Maybe RadioActive Man eats a bad hot dog from a street vender, and has a really severe case of ... _explosive_ gas.  
Sorry --- I couldn't resist.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> I'm not convinced the "innocent" cheerleader is dead.


She's dead, Jim ... er, Dave.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

jradford said:


> 1. I thought that was a little strange, too, but I didn't take it the same way.
> 
> 2. Per the picture, before Hiro went back, they showed the picture and he was not in it. After he went back, they ended the episode (or somewhere near the end) and zoomed in on the pic showing Hiro suddenly being there at the party, similar to BTTF way of using the picture changes to show the effect you have on the future by going back in time.


Crap, you're right about #2. I forgot it was shown in the previous episode. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

So, I'm tempted to buy this as a season pass in iTunes. They want $42 bucks for it. I know there is only one more episode in 2006 for 11 episodes but what constitutes Season 1? It would be cheaper to buy individual episodes if there were only 11 episodes in a season...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

ccooperev said:


> So, I'm tempted to buy this as a season pass in iTunes. They want $42 bucks for it. I know there is only one more episode in 2006 for 11 episodes but what constitutes Season 1? It would be cheaper to buy individual episodes if there were only 11 episodes in a season...


I would keep an eye out for a marathon coming up on Sci-Fi. I imagine they will do this at some point before the new shows next year.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ccooperev said:


> So, I'm tempted to buy this as a season pass in iTunes. They want $42 bucks for it. I know there is only one more episode in 2006 for 11 episodes but what constitutes Season 1? It would be cheaper to buy individual episodes if there were only 11 episodes in a season...


Season 1 should be a full 22 episodes. I would be extremely surprised if they tried pulling a "split season" on iTunes, since that's not the way NBC presents it.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Season 1 should be a full 22 episodes. I would be extremely surprised if they tried pulling a "split season" on iTunes, since that's not the way NBC presents it.


I seem to recall that stunt was pulled on some other show, I think BSG.

I think its funny that I would even consider purchasing this show on iTunes since I'm less than keen on buying video content that is somewhat limited in where and how I can display it.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Funny, I had posted earlier in this thread that my SP for Heroes had failed to pick up this episode.

Well, I was weeding out my NPL last night and there it was! But it was very strange -- it was hiding in my Studio 60 ARWL folder?? Weird!


----------

